# Prague Ratter (Praský Krysaík)



## Kajsa

Hi,

Anyone know of any UK breeders of the Prague Ratter (Czech name Praský Krysařík)?

Many thanks,
Kajsa.

www.cassyandco.com - doggy day care...


----------



## clueless

Sorry do not know any, do not even know the breed lol. Hopefully someone may know. Hi and Welcome


----------



## poochimama

never heard of one so i googled  Prazsky Krysavik Information and Pictures, Prague Ratter, Prazsky Krysaviks

cute little dogs


----------



## Kajsa

Yeah, they are pretty cute... I saw one in Sweden and it was just so bouncy! :biggrin:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Pity, I saw an ad for a lady who lived in Galway I think, or somewhere in Ireland anyway, she had a Prague Ratter male and was offering him at stud to other small breeds to produce crosses  but she also asked if anyone was interested in purebred pups because she was considering importing a female from the Czech Republic...

But that was quite a few months ago, the ad will be gone now sadly.

This is a VERY rare breed, not even FCI recognised, pretty much only in the Czech Republic (unless that has changed recently).

Why not get a miniature pinscher? They're very similar. Plenty of them in the UK as well.


----------



## marlynaveve

I was about to say the same Stolenkiss, they look very much like Min Pins. Cant really tell what size it is by the photo though.
Mary
x
PS I have to say they dont have a very attractive name though,do they?


----------



## Kajsa

They're a bit smaller than the min pins, and you know what it's like... What's your mind is set on something... Hopefully someone else will perhaps breed one over here some time in the future (or the lady from Galway happens to read this... Thanks for your replies so far anyway! 

www.cassyandco.com


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

I think the best bet for you to get one of these is to import. If you really must have a Prague Ratter that is. The difference between them and the minpins is so small, and the breed is so rare, it hardly seems worth it to me.

Ah well...hope you manage to find one!


----------



## chiangel

Just looks like a mini pin crossed with a chihuahua and given a fancy name. Look at the head shape and it's eyes.


----------



## Yogi B

Though it looks like a Zwergpinscher crossed with a Chihuahua, it is in fact much older than either. History accounts for this breed in existence around 1058 to 1081. Originally a Bohemian breed, Czech nobles used it for ratting. They continued with the breeding until approx 100 years ago when it became near extinct. 
Based on the actual standards (which when totalled up) it is in fact the smallest breed in the world. Though recognition by the FCI is pending, its ancient status and history will without a doubt ensure its recognition. 
Unlike the Zwergpinscher, this breed never called for cropped ears or docked tail. 
Prague Ratter's Club of America
Prazsky Krysavik Information and Pictures, Prague Ratter, Prazsky Krysaviks


----------



## iwantadog

I'm sorry, but I have to say that is the ugliest dog I have ever seen


----------



## Yogi B

ah, but "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"...


----------



## The Griffon

Hello
My name is Peter, and I'm a Prazsky Krysarik breeder across the sea in Sweden.
Welcome in to my webpage. It's in Swedish and English, but the English section has not been updated since last October (Sorry, just a bit lazy)

I have 9 Prazsky Krysariks 7 females and 3 males
They are a big dog in a small package
Please do not hesitate in contacting us if you want some information regarding us, our dogs or the breed

Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua

Best regards
Peter Rydfjall


----------



## Kajsa

The Griffon said:


> Hello
> My name is Peter, and I'm a Prazsky Krysarik breeder across the sea in Sweden.
> Welcome in to my webpage. It's in Swedish and English, but the English section has not been updated since last October (Sorry, just a bit lazy)
> 
> I have 9 Prazsky Krysariks 7 females and 3 males
> They are a big dog in a small package
> Please do not hesitate in contacting us if you want some information regarding us, our dogs or the breed
> 
> Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua
> 
> Best regards
> Peter Rydfjall


Hi Peter (eller skall man säga 'hej'?),

I believe the only problem with buying puppies from abroad is the 6-month law that the UK has regarding rabies vaccinations, i.e. that 6 months has to have passed from the date of the rabies vaccination before the dog can enter the UK. Do you have any experience with this?

By the way, your dogs are absolutely beautiful! :thumbup1:

Many thanks,
Kajsa.

_www.cassyandco.com_


----------



## The Griffon

Kajsa said:


> Hi Peter (eller skall man säga 'hej'?),
> 
> I believe the only problem with buying puppies from abroad is the 6-month law that the UK has regarding rabies vaccinations, i.e. that 6 months has to have passed from the date of the rabies vaccination before the dog can enter the UK. Do you have any experience with this?
> 
> By the way, your dogs are absolutely beautiful! :thumbup1:
> 
> Many thanks,
> Kajsa.
> 
> _www.cassyandco.com_


Gee Thanks Kajsa
I think they are adorable as well
Hej på dig oxå.....
But I prefer the English language. If its good enough for the Queen, it's good enough for the rest of the world:thumbup:

I know what you mean regarding the 6 month period, It's a pity that the UK will miss out on these adorable puppies.
In most EU countries you can bring in a puppy before 12 weeks of age without rabies vaccine. All you need is a EU passport, correct vaccine and a document stating that the puppy has not been in contact with any wild animals, and has only been together with the mother, sisters and brothers.
In some countries i.e Sweden the puppy needs also to be treated for Echinococcus spp.
I was actually hoping to be able to export Prazskys to the UK, but NO DEAL....

Have a nice day
Best regards
Peter
Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


----------



## Kajsa

I guess the only way would be for the puppies to be born over here. I think that was done with some Cirneco d'ell Etnas, another lovely breed.

So when I've found another 5 or 6 people who want Prazskys, I'll let you know! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## The Griffon

Kajsa said:


> I guess the only way would be for the puppies to be born over here. I think that was done with some Cirneco d'ell Etnas, another lovely breed.
> 
> So when I've found another 5 or 6 people who want Prazskys, I'll let you know! :smilewinkgrin:


My door is always open


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

I imported a dog via pet passport a couple of years ago. Suffice to say the breeder pulled a fast one on me and it was a disaster. Thousands of  down the drain.

Even if you go with an imported dog, NEVER, I repeat NEVER send any money until you've gone to see the pup and had it fully checked for breed-specific inherited conditions.

There are too many charlatans and bad breeders out there.


----------



## The Griffon

StolenkissGerbils said:


> I imported a dog via pet passport a couple of years ago. Suffice to say the breeder pulled a fast one on me and it was a disaster. Thousands of  down the drain.
> 
> Even if you go with an imported dog, NEVER, I repeat NEVER send any money until you've gone to see the pup and had it fully checked for breed-specific inherited conditions.
> 
> There are too many charlatans and bad breeders out there.


That is true...
I'm a breeder in Sweden and I export pups and I also import pups
When I buy my puppies I always visit the breeder even if they are in another country. Never pay any money until you check the pup and see that everything is OK, as you said there is a lot of monkey business out there.

I always want to meet a new puppy buyer before I sell any dogs, because I want to sell the dogs to nice people that I can trust in taking care of our babies. I also want to stay in contact with the new owners as I'm interested in how the pup will turn out, regarding size, weight and general health. As well as helping the new owner if problems might arise.
One never knows 100% what will become of the dog when it's grown up. 
I have made that mistake a few times by thinking that I have bought a good dog for breed and show and after 12 months the dog can't be used for that as things change when they are growing up. 
This is the joy in breeding as you never know what the pups are going to be like.:001_smile:

Best regards
Peter Rydfjall

Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


----------



## mery

Kajsa said:


> I guess the only way would be for the puppies to be born over here. I think that was done with some Cirneco d'ell Etnas, another lovely breed.
> 
> So when I've found another 5 or 6 people who want Prazskys, I'll let you know! :smilewinkgrin:


Hi,
I'm desperately looking for a Prague Ratter puppy in UK.
does anyone know if there are breeders in UK/Ireland? I was going to import one from Czech Rep but I don't wanna put it in quarantine because of this stupid UK law. 
Pls let me know.. 
Mery: [email protected]


----------



## Kajsa

mery said:


> Hi,
> I'm desperately looking for a Prague Ratter puppy in UK.
> does anyone know if there are breeders in UK/Ireland? I was going to import one from Czech Rep but I don't wanna put it in quarantine because of this stupid UK law.
> Pls let me know..
> Mery: [email protected]


I know what you mean, I wouldn't want that either, or for my puppy to be 6 months old by the time it comes over. Keep a lookout on this forum, if we can a few more interested parties we might be able to get a breeder to bring a pregnant lady over...


----------



## The Griffon

Kajsa said:


> I know what you mean, I wouldn't want that either, or for my puppy to be 6 months old by the time it comes over. Keep a lookout on this forum, if we can a few more interested parties we might be able to get a breeder to bring a pregnant lady over...


It's a possibility, but it is against FCI rules to move a pregnant female from its home.
I have had the same thoughts as well as I travel frequently to the UK, but then I would need somebody to adopt the female.

Best regards
Peter Rydfjall
Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


----------



## mery

The Griffon said:


> It's a possibility, but it is against FCI rules to move a pregnant female from its home.
> I have had the same thoughts as well as I travel frequently to the UK, but then I would need somebody to adopt the female.
> 
> Best regards
> Peter Rydfjall
> Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


Sorry for the silly question but why would you need someone to adopt the female? she could go back to the country of origin within PETS without problems.I reckon Prague Ratters don't have more than 3 puppies per time and I guess the future buyers would be even willing to pay for the transport back. I am seriously interested :thumbup:


----------



## mery

Kajsa said:


> I know what you mean, I wouldn't want that either, or for my puppy to be 6 months old by the time it comes over. Keep a lookout on this forum, if we can a few more interested parties we might be able to get a breeder to bring a pregnant lady over...


Kajsa, it is even worse, cos the puppy would be 10 months old on arrival in UK. It has to be at least 3months old for the anti rabies, after that you have to wait a month for the blood test and only from the good result of the blood test you start the 6 months quarantine, so it's really the case that you don't enjoy at all the dog when it is a puppy  Thanks for your reply. let me know if you've got news.  Mery


----------



## The Griffon

mery said:


> Sorry for the silly question but why would you need someone to adopt the female? she could go back to the country of origin within PETS without problems.I reckon Prague Ratters don't have more than 3 puppies per time and I guess the future buyers would be even willing to pay for the transport back. I am seriously interested :thumbup:


Like I said before "The thought has crossed my mind":idea:, but as a member of FCI I have to follow a lot of rules and regulations.:cursing:

1/ Pregnant female is not allowed to be moved. I do not want to move the female until I know that she is pregnant, and you can't see that for sure until the females pregnancy has gone over 50 days, and then it would be too late to know if the female is pregnant. Before 50 days it's just guesswork.

2/ Please correct me if I'm wrong... The birth must take place in the females Kennel to be able to keep the breeding stations name and to be issued pedigrees. Here is a big problem, as the breed is still not recognized in the UK, I would have to get export pedigrees in my country where the breed is recognized.

I do not excactly know how to do this, but it looks like I have to bring both male and female to the UK, where they can be mated and wait first 9 weeks for the pregnancy and then another 10 weeks for the pups to be sold. And then I'm not to sure how this would correspond to all the legislations of FCI regarding issuing of pedigrees.
All in all this would mean that the dogs would have to stay for at least 20 weeks (5 months)
In this case it would be better if someone would buy grown-up dogs and start breeding in the UK.

Maybe I'm wrong with these assumptions, please correct me in that case.

Best regards
Peter


----------



## mery

Peter,

you certainly have more experience than me with these regulations. I didn't even know you have to wait so long to know if a female is pregnant :blushing:
And surely you must be right with the kennel name for the pedigree.
It looks like we have no hopes. I found a lady in Ireland who has got a male but the female is still missing unfortunately.
If anyone who has a female PR in UK/Ireland is willing to breed and sell a couple of puppies, I guess theres already a pair of buyers ready.
:001_wub:
Mery


----------



## vizzy24

Could the bitch not be scanned earlier?


----------



## Kajsa

I didn't realise it was so complicated!  Thanks for the input regarding this. I guess I'll have to reconsider perhaps getting an adult first.

If anyone gets any news on this (finds out that there were hundreds of Prague Ratters running around in the UK already, for instance), do post a response to this thread!


----------



## vizzy24

COuld you get an adult female and then use a visiting male from abroad?


----------



## The Griffon

vizzy24 said:


> Could the bitch not be scanned earlier?


It can be scanned by ultra sound or X-Ray
You can never be 100% sure with ultra sound. I have seen cases where they thought that there were pups, but when it was time there was nothing

With X-Ray you have to wait at least 50 days for enough calcium to be produced in the pups skeleton, otherwize you won't hardly see anything


----------



## The Griffon

vizzy24 said:


> COuld you get an adult female and then use a visiting male from abroad?


The problem is that the female should be in the kennel to keep the kennel name on the pedigrees.
As the breed is not recognized in the UK, it will be impossible to get pedigrees for the pups in the UK even if you have a registered kennel by the UK kennel club
So far the breed is only recognized in the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Sweden and Norway


----------



## mery

Kajsa said:


> I didn't realise it was so complicated!  Thanks for the input regarding this. I guess I'll have to reconsider perhaps getting an adult first.
> 
> If anyone gets any news on this (finds out that there were hundreds of Prague Ratters running around in the UK already, for instance), do post a response to this thread!


Kajsa,
if you ever find a female and you will have puppies, let me know.
To be honest, I want a puppy like that even without a pedigree. It is not my intention to breed dogs, I would just like that particular dog for myself


----------



## Farleks

WOW, My dog looks more like that then a Chi, same colors, same structure, same size. My chi is like 14 pounds, and all muscle.


----------



## Yogi B

The Griffon said:


> Like I said before "The thought has crossed my mind":idea:, but as a member of FCI I have to follow a lot of rules and regulations.:cursing:
> 
> 1/ Pregnant female is not allowed to be moved. I do not want to move the female until I know that she is pregnant, and you can't see that for sure until the females pregnancy has gone over 50 days, and then it would be too late to know if the female is pregnant. Before 50 days it's just guesswork.
> 
> 2/ Please correct me if I'm wrong... The birth must take place in the females Kennel to be able to keep the breeding stations name and to be issued pedigrees. Here is a big problem, as the breed is still not recognized in the UK, I would have to get export pedigrees in my country where the breed is recognized.
> 
> I do not excactly know how to do this, but it looks like I have to bring both male and female to the UK, where they can be mated and wait first 9 weeks for the pregnancy and then another 10 weeks for the pups to be sold. And then I'm not to sure how this would correspond to all the legislations of FCI regarding issuing of pedigrees.
> All in all this would mean that the dogs would have to stay for at least 20 weeks (5 months)
> In this case it would be better if someone would buy grown-up dogs and start breeding in the UK.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong with these assumptions, please correct me in that case.
> 
> Best regards
> Peter


Has the breed actually been recognized by the FCI. The last I heard they were only entertaining the request for recognition.


----------



## The Griffon

Yogi B said:


> Has the breed actually been recognized by the FCI. The last I heard they were only entertaining the request for recognition.


OK, it's not fully recognized. We are allowed to show the dogs but we can not compete for CACIB or BOB.
FCI has recognized the breeders club in these countries, and pedigrees are also issued in these countries


----------



## Farleks

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Pity, I saw an ad for a lady who lived in Galway I think, or somewhere in Ireland anyway, she had a Prague Ratter male and was offering him at stud to other small breeds to produce crosses  but she also asked if anyone was interested in purebred pups because she was considering importing a female from the Czech Republic...
> 
> But that was quite a few months ago, the ad will be gone now sadly.
> 
> This is a VERY rare breed, not even FCI recognised, pretty much only in the Czech Republic (unless that has changed recently).
> 
> Why not get a miniature pinscher? They're very similar. Plenty of them in the UK as well.


This breed is a Min-Pin, just a different name..

lmfao.


----------



## Guest

Farleks said:


> This breed is a Min-Pin, just a different name..
> 
> lmfao.


well thats not very nice is it?

Your qualified to judge because.........?

From what I have read the rague ratter is an older breed than the min-pin, although only remained popular in its native country. Its now gaining recognition and popularity throughout europe.

There are many breeds which are rare, some recently recognised, others working at it (and probably just as many "undiscovered" breeds too). The Coton de Tulear springs to mind as a recently recognised breed that as yet (i think) doesnt qualify for CC status (well as per kc details of march 08).

Just because a breed resembles another doesnt mean its not a seperate breed. The coton to me looks like a mix of beardie/maltese/shi-tzu/bichon, however I can still see its beauty in its own right.


----------



## Yogi B

Farleks said:


> This breed is a Min-Pin, just a different name..
> 
> lmfao.


No offense but that remark is simply stupid. The Prague is half the size and shares no ancestry at all with the "Miniature Pinscher". I find it odd how people can assume so much with so little knowledge next you will tell us that a Miniature Pinscher is actually a Miniature Dobermann!. 
For the record, the Zwergpinscher was derived from crossing a smooth coated Dachshund with an Italian Greyhound. It is purely a German breed that is only approximately 400 years old. The Prague Ratters only appearance in Germany was in the mid to late 1800's and is nealy 1000 years old. Just because a dog is black & tan people assume it must be without taking time to research. 
I breed Miniature Pinschers and have for many years. They are twice the size of the Prague and do not look anything like them. Mine are bred to breed standard. The Prague Ratter is considered to be in fact the smallest breed dog in the world and most likely is when overall weight and size ie: dimensions are totaled. 
Though both breeds were created for similar purpose and can come in some of the same colors in no way indicates they are the same. Body structure, head, top line etc are all different. 
Picture this dog in black & tan and explain how you see any resemblance to a Prague Ratter.
This is a European Champion (Zwergpinscher) (Dwarfpinscher) Miniature Pinscher.


----------



## SpringerHusky

What a stunning dog Yogi 

Farleks, do your research before coughing up things you know nothing about.









Prague Ratter









Miniature Pinscher

I'm sorry but they defiantly are not the same dogs, ok so they look a tiny bit like the same but really it's like comparing a Siberian husky to an Alaskan malamute, total different dog with total different breeding.


----------



## Yogi B

SpringerHusky said:


> What a stunning dog Yogi
> 
> Farleks, do your research before coughing up things you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prague Ratter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miniature Pinscher
> 
> I'm sorry but they defiantly are not the same dogs, ok so they look a tiny bit like the same but really it's like comparing a Siberian husky to an Alaskan malamute, total different dog with total different breeding.


I was fortunate a couple years ago to come across Franke's pic and some info. I breed to the true Terrier which is what these are. It is unfortunate that so many assume that they are a Toy breed when in fact in Europe the Miniature Pinscher competes in cat 2 against Schnauzers and German Pinschers. 
This boy has earned all of it and then some. In North America and the UK we the emphasis on "toy" has subsequently resulted in a smaller build to satisfy the idea of Toy dog philosophy when in fact we need to be breeding to the terrier side. 
My breeding male is 11 3/4 inches and 12lbs. As you can see, though not clearly, the stout more powerful build while maintaining a solid top line as overall square structure. I was fortunate as Podo comes from a pedigree that includes some 35 CH title holders. His great grandfather was #1 Miniature Pinscher in Canada for 3 consecutive years before finishing in the US and Bermuda and is listed in the MPCA hall of fame, BeeJays Photo Finish. 
The next pic is Franke's titles....


----------



## The Griffon

It is a pity that too many people make the assumption that a Prazsky Krysarik (Prague Ratter) and Miniature Pinchers are the same type of dog.
There are many differences both in regards to size, anatomy and temperament.

I'm not saying that one is better than the other, but there are big differences. 
They resemble each other from a distance That's as close as it gets










Best regards
Peter Rydfjall
Kennel Gripen Prazsky Krysarik Chihuahua


----------



## Yogi B

really, the only common denominator in the breeds is both were created as terriers for the purpose of killing rats and mice. Otherwise, if looking at the true Miniature Pinscher as opposed to the poorly bred undersized versions that are referred to as "mini pins" they truly do not look anything alike. Heads are totally different shape, body structure is totally different as well the Miniature Pinscher is a larger breed based on standards.


----------



## Kati

Hi,
I am new at this forum. I want to say, it´s very great that here are people that knews the differences between miniture pin and prazsky krysarik!!!
I hope one day this beautiful breed would be recognized by FCI!
It is hards, I also can not help you with puppies in UK.

Best regards
Kati

PS: I´m from Germany. I also breed Prazsky krysarik.
Prazsky krysarik Prager Ratter (also in Englisch :thumbsup: )


----------



## The Griffon

Kati said:


> Hi,
> I am new at this forum. I want to say, it´s very great that here are people that knews the differences between miniture pin and prazsky krysarik!!!
> I hope one day this beautiful breed would be recognized by FCI!
> It is hards, I also can not help you with puppies in UK.
> 
> Best regards
> Kati
> 
> PS: I´m from Germany. I also breed Prazsky krysarik.
> Prazsky krysarik Prager Ratter (also in Englisch :thumbsup: )


Hi Kati.

Didn't we meet in Prague on the 29th of March this year at the bonitation in Radotim?
I have Kennel Gripen from Sweden.

index

We have just got two female puppies between our Yrsa z Vysehradskeho Podhradi and Endy Grand Lady



















Best regards
Peter Rydfjall
index


----------



## Kati

The Griffon said:


> Hi Kati.
> 
> Didn't we meet in Prague on the 29th of March this year at the bonitation in Radotim?


Hi Peter,
of course we meet there  You also signed at my guestbook.
Do you go to Milovice?
We will not go, because we are also expecting puppies (today its the 57. day).
Congratulation for your female puppies.

Best regards
Kati

Prazsky krysarik


----------



## Prague ratter

Hi Kajsa, you just got lucky. Well, just a little bit, because I´m the lady  from Galway. And indeed i have a little prague ratter fella, which i brought over from Czech rep. with me. But unfortunately in the past year I haven´t been successful in finding a girl for my boy. It´s just too complicated and expensive to bring one over. I am in touch with another ratter owner in GB, she has two girls, so maybe if we are really, really lucky and we get to them at the right time in autumn, we might have pups then. But as I´m saying, we need lots of luck.
And Thank you Yogi B. for such a lovely speech about our beloved breed  They are original.


----------



## Yogi B

Prague ratter said:


> Hi Kajsa, you just got lucky. Well, just a little bit, because I´m the lady  from Galway. And indeed i have a little prague ratter fella, which i brought over from Czech rep. with me. But unfortunately in the past year I haven´t been successful in finding a girl for my boy. It´s just too complicated and expensive to bring one over. I am in touch with another ratter owner in GB, she has two girls, so maybe if we are really, really lucky and we get to them at the right time in autumn, we might have pups then. But as I´m saying, we need lots of luck.
> And Thank you Yogi B. for such a lovely speech about our beloved breed  They are original.


no problem, 50 years raising dogs and I feel obligated to help others understand that because dogs may even slightly resemble each other in no way means they are the same or even linked. I get it alot with Manchester Terriers and Miniature Pinschers. To me they look nothing alike but to those who just do not know, I have to point out the differences. Obviously too many people are swayed by visually only seeing colors unaware that the color is the last thing to look at. I bred Manx cats for years and had so many people who assumed that if a cat did not have a tail it was automatically a Manx. They could not be further from the truth as the tailless gene is found in numerous breeds, just more prevalent in the Manx. In actuality a Manx can have and often does have a full tail. 
I also noticed that in past readings, unlike German farmers with regards to the Zwergpinscher, Prague Ratters tails were left intact and never docked. Can you tell me if this is in fact correct. I have seen the dogs with tails and docked and was only able to get a little information that noted the tail was never docked on this breed. Would like to know if there is any writings to support in fact what the true tail should be. Thanks.


----------



## Kajsa

Prague ratter said:


> Hi Kajsa, you just got lucky. Well, just a little bit, because I´m the lady  from Galway. And indeed i have a little prague ratter fella, which i brought over from Czech rep. with me. But unfortunately in the past year I haven´t been successful in finding a girl for my boy. It´s just too complicated and expensive to bring one over. I am in touch with another ratter owner in GB, she has two girls, so maybe if we are really, really lucky and we get to them at the right time in autumn, we might have pups then. But as I´m saying, we need lots of luck.
> And Thank you Yogi B. for such a lovely speech about our beloved breed  They are original.


Hi Lady from Galway!

At last, it's great to hear from you!! :thumbsup: Please post some piccies of you're little fella, would be great to see him!

So you're definitely going to try for pups? I will certainly keep my fingers crossed and PLEASE get in touch once you know whether or not it's going to happen.

Kind regards,
Kajsa.


----------



## Prague ratter

I´ve put two pics in already. They are in an album under my user name. One is brutus when he was still quite young in the woods back home and the other one is from agility training in Ireland.


----------



## Prague ratter

They used to dock the tails on ratters too and stopped only recently as it was marked as cruelty. Unfortunately LOTS OF PEOPLE STILL TAKE THEIR PUPS TO THE VET TO REMOVE TAILS because they find them unusual  For more info I would recommend to contact the czech prague ratter club.


----------



## Kajsa

Prague ratter said:


> I´ve put two pics in already. They are in an album under my user name. One is brutus when he was still quite young in the woods back home and the other one is from agility training in Ireland.


Hiya, I can't find the photo album... :nonod:


----------



## Vixie

Kajsa said:


> Hiya, I can't find the photo album... :nonod:


if you go to their profile page their album is in there, great pics to


----------



## Prague ratter

arent they!  especially the one where he´s flying over the jump. Little super rat  Going to our very first real competition in Clonmel on the 5th July, come and watch. Although if it´s going to rain he won´t even get out of my jacket. Hates rain.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Hiya, here's another Prague Ratter. His name is Bobby, he's from Czech Republic but currently living in South China  First photo is as a puppy, second photo was taken recently 



The best way of getting a PK is from Czech Republic but you would really need the breeder to keep the puppy until it can travel to UK. It's complicated and I would personally want to look after my puppy from the beginning however I sometimes see ads for older PKs.


----------



## Kajsa

Great pictures! Any news on a UK litter anyone?


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Hi everybody. I know a czech breeder who is willing to sell puppies to UK and has exeperience with paperwork needed for selling puppies abroad. 2 of her puppies went to Australia recently. Check out her website or contact her by Email for further details:

She currently has 5 chocolate brown & tan male puppies of Prazsky Krysarik / Prague Ratters. Tails haven't been docked, they are vaccinated and dewormed. They will be suitable for breeding and shows. Mother is a Czech and Slovakian Champion, older sister (same parents) is a Junior Champion.

The breeder's website: CHS Proper puppy Website is only in Czech but the breeder speaks perfect English. You can also visit this breeds official Club Website that is in English: Club of Prague Ratters' Friends

For further details you can Email the breeder Miluse Bohmova: [email protected] 
She is one of the biggest breeders of these dogs in Czech Republic and one of the few who breed this rare colour. Puppies grow up in lovely family environment and are brought up with love.

Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Here's the links for some pictures of the brown & tan puppies:

CHS Proper puppy
CHS Proper puppy


----------



## Kajsa

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Hi everybody. I know a czech breeder who is willing to sell puppies to UK and has exeperience with paperwork needed for selling puppies abroad. 2 of her puppies went to Australia recently. Check out her website or contact her by Email for further details:
> 
> She currently has 5 chocolate brown & tan male puppies of Prazsky Krysarik / Prague Ratters. Tails haven't been docked, they are vaccinated and dewormed. They will be suitable for breeding and shows. Mother is a Czech and Slovakian Champion, older sister (same parents) is a Junior Champion.
> 
> The breeder's website: CHS Proper puppy Website is only in Czech but the breeder speaks perfect English. You can also visit this breeds official Club Website that is in English: Club of Prague Ratters' Friends
> 
> For further details you can Email the breeder Miluse Bohmova: [email protected]
> She is one of the biggest breeders of these dogs in Czech Republic and one of the few who breed this rare colour. Puppies grow up in lovely family environment and are brought up with love.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone.


Thanks for this, I have emailed the lady and am hoping for a reply soon. I think however, that the puppies will still need to be at least 9 months before they can enter the UK. But let's think positive! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

I think she's aware of that. Good luck


----------



## l.boo

Just wanted to bump this thread up and ask if theres any litters in the UK yet?!

Lady from Galway, pleaaase tell me there is serious plans to get these boys n gals meeting up!

I have a friend in Poland who has a PK but i really wouldnt want to wait the 6 months before getting it.

Please PM me if anybody has any info!

Kind Regards

- L.boo


----------



## NicoleW

They look like tiny Rottweilers with their colour


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

There is actually a lady in London or near London who's got 2 PK girls but I can't remember her details.


----------



## l.boo

good to hear theres some in the UK, though i'll need u to focus and remember her details for me :thumbup: lol was she ever on these forums perhaps? :confused1:


----------



## GREENRAPTURE

Hi, I own two Prague Ratters. One male and one female, 1 and 2 years old. They are the most entertaining dogs. Someone at a dog park rudely asked
me what the difference was between Pragues and Minpins. I really wasn't sure how to answer her and I found this site. Anyways, now I have the
proper answers. I bought mine from David Rufer in South Dakota. You can find him on line. He has been wonderful to deal w/ and his dogs are
spectacular. He is the only USA breeder that I know of. If you want
to share your life w/ one of these special little dogs. Contact him and 
tell him you heard about him from Joyce in Florida!! Good luck


----------



## Yogi B

GREENRAPTURE said:


> Hi, I own two Prague Ratters. One male and one female, 1 and 2 years old. They are the most entertaining dogs. Someone at a dog park rudely asked
> me what the difference was between Pragues and Minpins. I really wasn't sure how to answer her and I found this site. Anyways, now I have the
> proper answers. I bought mine from David Rufer in South Dakota. You can find him on line. He has been wonderful to deal w/ and his dogs are
> spectacular. He is the only USA breeder that I know of. If you want
> to share your life w/ one of these special little dogs. Contact him and
> tell him you heard about him from Joyce in Florida!! Good luck


Actually there is a breeder in Florida also. 
David sold one of his to the son of some friends of mine. Great little dog. I have thought about looking into them but as I breed Miniature Pinschers and have a house full of rescues now, I think I may have to wait.


----------



## Nicky10

They're so cute never really heard of them before.


----------



## Starlite

Interesting wee dogs, i have never seen them before 

The UK import laws are nothing short of Draconian and need to be updated but God knows when that will happen! 
It will take at least 9mths to import and its about £1000 to import through an experienced animal shipping company on top of all your fees.

Importing is so hard as so many breeders dont want to keep the pup for 9mths and i wouldnt allow a dog to go into quarantine, not good for the early days of socailisation etc. Good luckto those looking, i hope you find a breeder here or one who would hold the pup for you till it can travel here


----------



## The Griffon

Starlite said:


> Interesting wee dogs, i have never seen them before
> 
> The UK import laws are nothing short of Draconian and need to be updated but God knows when that will happen!
> It will take at least 9mths to import and its about £1000 to import through an experienced animal shipping company on top of all your fees.
> 
> Importing is so hard as so many breeders dont want to keep the pup for 9mths and i wouldnt allow a dog to go into quarantine, not good for the early days of socailisation etc. Good luckto those looking, i hope you find a breeder here or one who would hold the pup for you till it can travel here


I have exported a ratter to the UK from Sweden, and it's a hassle due to the legislation. I guess the best option is to buy two grownups and make your own pups.










Here is one of mine "Gripen Beautiful Billabong"
index


----------



## claire & the gang

aww he is beautiful....i`d never heard of this breed before either until i was reading this thread....they a lovely little dogs


----------



## The Griffon

We have just got puppies on X-mas day between our Connie Ranni Svit and Aldebaran Bohemia Pygmaios. Their little mating resulted in 3 Brown and Tan and 2 Black and Tan puppies.
This was the best present that Santa could bring us


----------



## The Griffon

The ratters are good at tracking and agility.
Here is a Youtube clip of one of our dogs. Gripen Dangerous Dior She is currently owned by another girl in Sweden
Who has made the film clip

YouTube - PK agility training

Enjoy...:thumbup:
More dogs are on our web page
www.kennelgripen.se


----------



## Nicky10

That video is impressive for such a little dog


----------



## The Griffon

Nicky10 said:


> That video is impressive for such a little dog


Well. It's a big dog in a small package 
They are also tree climbers


----------



## Nicky10

They sound like great little dogs


----------



## The Griffon

Prazsky Krysarik
The smallest dog in the world










Her name is Hope


----------



## Nicky10

Do they have any problems with whelping or anything being that small? Hope's adorable


----------



## The Griffon

I have heard that apparently there are some Ratters in Northen Ireland. Can this be true?


----------



## Nicky10

Never heard of any


----------



## Starlite

The Griffon said:


> I have exported a ratter to the UK from Sweden, and it's a hassle due to the legislation. I guess the best option is to buy two grownups and make your own pups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of mine "Gripen Beautiful Billabong"
> index


What a wee stunner! 

Even buying to adults you still have the 6mth waiting period (!!!), cant wait till they sort this crap out tbh.


----------



## The Griffon

Nicky10 said:


> Do they have any problems with whelping or anything being that small? Hope's adorable


We have had nine litters so far and we have never had any problems. It's not the size that is important but the dogs health.
Some people breed on anything just to get puppies to sell, and they don't care about the dogs health.

Our dogs are our family members, so only the best is good for them.


----------



## The Griffon

Starlite said:


> What a wee stunner!
> 
> Even buying to adults you still have the 6mth waiting period (!!!), cant wait till they sort this crap out tbh.


I know, it's stupid. The dog that I exported was ok with the rabies, but she had to wait 6 months before she was able to bring her home.
You'll have to see your local MP and try to sort him/her out


----------



## Tanya1989

TBH I am a big fan of the importation laws.... they are on about doiong away with the quarantine law/ pet passport..... The thought of it terrifies me.... We are a small Island in the grand scheme of things.... all it takes is a parasite (of any form) to risk the lives of all our dogs. 

The laws were created for a reason, and thats why we can be grateful our dogs are (relatively) disease free.


----------



## The Griffon

Tanya1989 said:


> TBH I am a big fan of the importation laws.... they are on about doiong away with the quarantine law/ pet passport..... The thought of it terrifies me.... We are a small Island in the grand scheme of things.... all it takes is a parasite (of any form) to risk the lives of all our dogs.
> 
> The laws were created for a reason, and thats why we can be grateful our dogs are (relatively) disease free.


I fully understand your views, but I think that they are a bit too strict. We have very harsh import laws in Sweden as well, which I think is good.
It's just the 6 month period that I'm against
I mean if a dog is ok with the rabies, then it will not get better 6 months later, and if it should get worse then nobody will know about it as you don't have to retest the blood prior entrance to the UK


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Wow, the puppies are just beautiful. I think it might actually be a good idea to import a PK from Sweden as both countries have quite similar rules. It's just that rabies antibodies blood test and the 6 months waiting period... 6 months is just too long.

Here is some photos of our Bobby when he was a puppy 


































And one from this summer


----------



## Kati

Hi,
I also breed Krysariks (in germany).
I had have some contact with a person in UK because of impoert a puppie of my kennel to UK. But at the end, I understand that the person dont want to wait this long. But I think there are some breeders that would help you to import Krysariks to UK, and maybe in future you can have your own puppies in UK.

We also found a klub in germany that cares about the international recognition by FCI.

Best regards
Kati

PS: Some pictures








Ihre Domain


----------



## The Griffon

Bobby is Beautiful


----------



## Nicky10

Bobby's gorgeous. Is he fully grown?


----------



## The Griffon

*We are so happy and Proud today.*
Our 13 year old won a BOB today with his 
Prazsky Krysarik Yrsa z Vysehradskeho Podhradi :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Well done to you and your son


----------



## The Griffon

Thanks.
Him and Yrsa are best mates and they do everything together.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Tanya1989 said:


> TBH I am a big fan of the importation laws.... they are on about doiong away with the quarantine law/ pet passport..... The thought of it terrifies me.... We are a small Island in the grand scheme of things.... all it takes is a parasite (of any form) to risk the lives of all our dogs.
> 
> The laws were created for a reason, and thats why we can be grateful our dogs are (relatively) disease free.


great post. importation laws are there for a reason, to keep UK dogs as healthy as possible.

do you want to risk the health of all UK dogs and people by bringing in rabies, just so you can import a rare breed earlier than you currently can? that's a bit selfish to me.


----------



## The Griffon

SEVEN_PETS said:


> great post. importation laws are there for a reason, to keep UK dogs as healthy as possible.
> 
> do you want to risk the health of all UK dogs and people by bringing in rabies, just so you can import a rare breed earlier than you currently can? that's a bit selfish to me.


I'm all for strict importation laws, but I feel that the 6 month wait is a bit too strict. If a dog has been tested and ample anti bodies are found in the blood, then I see no reason for waiting another 6 months. I mean it won't get better.


----------



## Starlite

SEVEN_PETS said:


> great post. importation laws are there for a reason, to keep UK dogs as healthy as possible.
> 
> do you want to risk the health of all UK dogs and people by bringing in rabies, just so you can import a rare breed earlier than you currently can? that's a bit selfish to me.


The import regs in the UK are over cautious imo, as far as im aware rabies is still in the UK albeit in bats etc.
Other countries seem to get on fine with their import regs, i just dont like the 6mth quarintine rule, everything else is fine. To think of a small pup growing up in a quarantine kennel is cruel imo. I know there are ways round this but if the UK would look at alternatives to the quarantine we might find a better way. How will we know if we dont try?


----------



## Colette

Maybe I'm biased because I can't imagine ever importing a dog but I do think its better to err on the side of caution.

Of course, I was glad when they brought in the pet passport scheme, so dogs don't have to go through quarantine, but I have no problem with the system as it is now.

At the end of the day, when you buy a pup you are hoping to have the dog for the next 10 years or more - is an extra 6 months wait really the end of the world?

All very cute by the way, especially that wee pup! :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite

Colette said:


> Maybe I'm biased because I can't imagine ever importing a dog but I do think its better to err on the side of caution.
> 
> Of course, I was glad when they brought in the pet passport scheme,* so dogs don't have to go through quarantine*, but I have no problem with the system as it is now.
> 
> At the end of the day, when you buy a pup you are hoping to have the dog for the next 10 years or more - is an extra 6 months wait really the end of the world?
> 
> All very cute by the way, especially that wee pup! :thumbup:


FOr an animal to leave the UK it has to wait 6mths (ie the quarantine period) before it can leave and get back in without going into quarantine upon return, so i dont understand what you mean by the bit in bold??

That 6mths for me is valueable time id love to have with the pup getting intergrated with my family and getting used to my stepdaughter, i would hate to import a dog which hadnt been round kids and wouldnt accept mine (could happen). Do you think its fair to leave a pup in kennels for 6mths??


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Starlite said:


> FOr an animal to leave the UK it has to wait 6mths (ie the quarantine period) before it can leave and get back in without going into quarantine upon return, so i dont understand what you mean by the bit in bold??
> 
> That 6mths for me is valueable time id love to have with the pup getting intergrated with my family and getting used to my stepdaughter, i would hate to import a dog which hadnt been round kids and wouldnt accept mine (could happen). Do you think its fair to leave a pup in kennels for 6mths??


couldn't the breeder keep it and socialise it for 6 months until it can be transported via the pet passport scheme, instead of putting the pup in kennels for 6 months?

It is always best to err on the side of caution with things like this.


----------



## Tanya1989

Starlite said:


> *FOr an animal to leave the UK it has to wait 6mths (ie the quarantine period)* before it can leave and get back in without going into quarantine upon return, so i dont understand what you mean by the bit in bold??
> 
> That 6mths for me is valueable time id love to have with the pup getting intergrated with my family and getting used to my stepdaughter, i would hate to import a dog which hadnt been round kids and wouldnt accept mine (could happen). Do you think its fair to leave a pup in kennels for 6mths??


It doesn't experience quarantine though.... the breeder treats the pup as her own.... still lives in the house, goes for walks, goes to shows (in the same country) etc


----------



## Starlite

SEVEN_PETS said:


> couldn't the breeder keep it and socialise it for 6 months until it can be transported via the pet passport scheme, instead of putting the pup in kennels for 6 months?
> 
> It is always best to err on the side of caution with things like this.


you'd be surprised how many breeders simply wont do this tho, but i simply would look at a more compassionate breeder.



Tanya1989 said:


> It doesn't experience quarantine though.... the breeder treats the pup as her own.... still lives in the house, goes for walks, goes to shows (in the same country) etc


i know what you mean hun, but the animal still cannot leave the country of origin or into a non PETS scheme country for 6mths, so it is essentially a quarantine period.


----------



## Colette

Starlite - pretty much what Tanya said.

I wouldn't feel happy transporting a young pup across the world, then locking it in a quarantine kennel for 6 months. Especially at such an important age! But 6 months in a decent home - albeit not with his new owners - isn't necessarily so bad.

A friend of mine is importing a dog (he comes home in March I think). The breeder has kept him on - he is living with them, no different to pups they have kept for themselves. He has been socialised and is pretty well trained from what I've seen (lots of videos). They have also been out to meet him. I certainly can't see this as being as bad as "quarantine" in a government kennel.

Don't get me wrong, it would be nice to have the pup from 8 weeks, but the simple answer is if you want an 8 week pup get one bred in the UK!


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Congratulations Griffons :thumbup: 
Beautiful photos Kati  I Love the swimming photo :thumbup:

Bobby is 5 years old. 6 in April.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Concerning the import. If you find a breeder who is willing to keep the puppy long enough to meet all regulations that would be much better solution than a quarantine. Problem is that most breeders are not willing to do this as they get used to the pup and it's difficult to give it away at the age of 9 months.


----------



## swarthy

It's interesting that many regard the UK as having Draconian rules in respect of Rabies - but doubly interesting that although they need the first vaccination, dogs from the UK do not need to be titre tested for Rabies before exporting to many European Countries - that speaks volumes as to the ongoing effectiveness of our import rules.


----------



## charmanehenry

Hi 
I live in the UK, I would like to own a Prague Ratter. I have researched and have waited for my son to reach a certain age.
I have grown up with dogs ( Jack russel) and had her for 18 years. 
Does anyone own this dog in the UK or is there even breeders in the UK??. It is amazing that such a pretty dog have never been seen. I am willing to import but how risky is this?? What would be required? and is it there any way around the 6 months quarantine. I believe that the very first months are important for dog training in the house.

Charmane:confused1::confused1:


----------



## charmanehenry

I would love to be such a proud owner of a Prague Ratter. I am new to this forum and would also like to add if the lady who owns this breed has had contact with the owner in the UK I would love to own a puppy.


----------



## charmanehenry

Awww the brown and tan are so cute. It is so upsetting having not being able to own this dog in the uk. I am really now looking at every option. Its just a shame in owning thisdog I would not be able to own from a young age.


----------



## zuznana

Hello. I'm very new to this forum, but seen this post couple of years ago and looked into breeders and found that there are some that will help you to import one to UK. It takes time and costs money, but it would be so worth it. I don't know who they are now, but I'm sure you will find them easy on line and then you can get all the info and checks on them you need to have peace of mind. Good luck, they are so lovely.


----------



## bodizaffa

Hello, we have been looking for uk breeders for a couple of months, and not having any luck. Has anyone managed to find any good leads yet? They look like wonderful dogs and it's such a shame that they are this difficult to find.
Any help/tips appreciated!
Many thanks
Natalie


----------



## Lumikoira

Assuming these will become easier to import when our laws change next month....?


----------



## Kati

Lumikoira said:


> Assuming these will become easier to import when our laws change next month....?


I also think it would become easier. New law you can find here:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb13582-bringing-pets-to-uk-111212.pdf

So you just need normal vaccination and all like for import from and into other EU-countries. 
I also had have some interested parties from UK for an puppie of my kennel, and I always where so sorry that I could not really help. So hope the best for future 

Best regards
Kati

Prazsky Krysarik Canistra

Agility with Krysarik: 
Lillys erstes Agilityseminar Video - Prazsky-krysarik - MyVideo


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

This is great news. We recently got another PK puppy. She has not been vaccinated against rabies & I am very pleased to find out that she will no longer need the blood test proving the antibodies & the 6 months waiting period. This will make the import of puppies much easier but still you won't be able to import puppies younger than 3 months old. That's the age they get vaccinated against rabies.
I agree the best way is to have the puppy from very small but we got our second PK at the age of 5 months & she got used to us just perfect. She was well socialised & used to other dogs and people. I took her for a basic training soon after we got her - also training our 6 years old Bobby with her  & she learnt excellent next to him. He was the best teacher. Even though I would have loved having her earlier I don't think it effected us in any way.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby




----------



## zuznana

What a great news about the import. I'm not really active here, but I have been following this topic as I would absolutely love Prague ratter.


----------



## ZigZag

Hi! I'm thinking of starting breeding Prague ratters in London, i have 16 years of experience with small breed dogs (mini pincher, poodle, pug) and my house cant be without dogs otherwise my life is not right. I am willing to import the dogs in late April. I am planning on making a Prague ratter lover's community so all my dogs/puppies will be registered and listed by names (parents), micro-chipped, tattooed and all new owners will be expected to keep in touch. Once I have dogs I will open the online website where people will be able to see plans, litters, prices as well as breeding license copies etc. If there is anyone in London supporting my idea and willing to be puppy owners you are more then welcome to email. Thank you.


----------



## zuznana

ZigZag said:


> Hi! I'm thinking of starting breeding Prague ratters in London, i have 16 years of experience with small breed dogs (mini pincher, poodle, pug) and my house cant be without dogs otherwise my life is not right. I am willing to import the dogs in late April. I am planning on making a Prague ratter lover's community so all my dogs/puppies will be registered and listed by names (parents), micro-chipped, tattooed and all new owners will be expected to keep in touch. Once I have dogs I will open the online website where people will be able to see plans, litters, prices as well as breeding license copies etc. If there is anyone in London supporting my idea and willing to be puppy owners you are more then welcome to email. Thank you.


Hello. I'm so glad you posted that. I was just talking to my husband, saying that now the law changed, people might start breeding them and I might not have to wait forever for one. He really likes them too. So I am definitely interested. I could jump up and down after reading your post. :w00t:


----------



## GREENRAPTURE

I own two, a male and female. I had them shipped to me from North Dakota, USA. I absolutly love them, will have no other breed now. They each weigh about 5 lbs a piece. When we are at the dog park and I compare them to
the Min Pins, they are much better looking dog, guess I'm just predjudice.
They were worth every penny.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Hi that's great that this lovely breed is finally getting to UK  If anyone needs help communicating with Czech breeders don't hesitate to contact me. I am now back in Czech (more or less) & I personally know most breeders.


----------



## julesx

would be very intrested in importing some of these adorable dogs to have as pets and to breed from so any advice and contacts you could give would be greatly appreciated 
thank you Julie


----------



## The Griffon

julesx said:


> would be very intrested in importing some of these adorable dogs to have as pets and to breed from so any advice and contacts you could give would be greatly appreciated
> thank you Julie


There are even breeders in the Nordic region. See kennelgripen.se
We have exported to the UK. We'll be glad to give you information
Best regards
Peter


----------



## Super mum

ZigZag said:


> Hi! I'm thinking of starting breeding Prague ratters in London, i have 16 years of experience with small breed dogs (mini pincher, poodle, pug) and my house cant be without dogs otherwise my life is not right. I am willing to import the dogs in late April. I am planning on making a Prague ratter lover's community so all my dogs/puppies will be registered and listed by names (parents), micro-chipped, tattooed and all new owners will be expected to keep in touch. Once I have dogs I will open the online website where people will be able to see plans, litters, prices as well as breeding license copies etc. If there is anyone in London supporting my idea and willing to be puppy owners you are more then welcome to email. Thank you.


Hi there

I have been searching for such a long time to get a Prague Ratter... If you do start to breed them, I would definitely be interested in one

Im in bristol. So not too far from you


----------



## Super mum

zuznana said:


> Hello. I'm so glad you posted that. I was just talking to my husband, saying that now the law changed, people might start breeding them and I might not have to wait forever for one. He really likes them too. So I am definitely interested. I could jump up and down after reading your post. :w00t:


i too would be very interested!!!! i have been searching for so a long time.... i love this breed of dog..... please send me details x


----------



## Super mum

Cant wait.... i would be interested !!!


----------



## ZigZag

Hello everyone, I'm very glad there are so many people interested. I am now waiting for breeder's e-mail about the litter, it's coming early spring and takes 3 month from then (as pups has to be at least 3 month old to get vaccinated from rabies, then 21 day pass and import. Please note that Prague Ratters usually has 1-4 pups in a litter so it takes long time to improve the number of dogs. I will keep updating. Thank you all for support!


----------



## zuznana

I am soooooo excited. :wink:


----------



## Kati

Its is greate you want to integrate the breed in UK.
Wish you all the best!

It is not easy to find good and healthy dogs for breeding! 
I also want to offer my assistance if needed.
Have a look at my homepage Prazsky Krysarik Canistra

Fingers are crossed that everything works for you!


----------



## Kajsa

Wow, this post has been going for years now! I started it originally and am still wanting a Prague Ratter, but am currently not in a position to have one due to travelling with work. But I am so happy that rules have changed and it would be great to hear of future litters, so keep posting the info on here!



www.cassyandco.com - Nottingham pet services


----------



## ZigZag

Kati said:


> Its is greate you want to integrate the breed in UK.
> Wish you all the best!
> 
> It is not easy to find good and healthy dogs for breeding!
> I also want to offer my assistance if needed.
> Have a look at my homepage Prazsky Krysarik Canistra
> 
> Fingers are crossed that everything works for you!


Hello Kati,

Thank you for your reply, I have been on your website in the past and have it bookmarked from when i did a research. I keep having a look and waiting on changes about 2012 litter.  Wish you best luck with your doggies and puppies in the future!


----------



## Super mum

When you have a litter available, please contact me as i would be interested..

[email protected]


----------



## Rocio Hughes

Hi

I am the happy owner of a wonderful Prague Ratter! She is now 6 months old and is a wonderful little dog! We are living in Spain at the moment. I have four other dogs, all boxers or boxer mixes, and I love them to bits. The great thing about the Prague Ratter is that she can go with me everywhere! She is extremely intelligent, knows the names of all the members of our family. She is very loving, a very good watchdog, playful, adores children... and everybody loves her!


----------



## ZigZag

This message has been deleted.


----------



## Guest

wow!!!   thats a lot of money for a pup even taking into consideration all the trouble you`ve gone to! i expect the price tag will attract the wrong sort of people


----------



## ZigZag

Well in the beginning my plan was not to help people, I am not a charity, and considering price of pure breed chihuahua (£2500), or french/british bulldog (£2000), adding up travel, time, and fact that prague ratters has approximately 1 litter a year with 1-4 puppies in a litter, exists only in a few countries of europe and USA, microchips, travel insurance, vet covering etc. I am not making much on the top. Also the breed is considered as extremely rare, so I honestly think the price is fair for those who really wants to have this unique and exotic pet. If anyone in the UK offers me a better price and I don't have to travel abroad, pay for the hotel stay over night (which is approximately 350EU a night in Prague) I will highly consider to buy from you! Any offers please feel free to email to [email protected] as well as emails with the price you are willing to pay. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

ZigZag said:


> Well in the beginning my plan was not to help people, I am not a charity, and considering price of pure breed chihuahua (£2500), or french/british bulldog (£2000), adding up travel, time, and fact that prague ratters has approximately 1 litter a year with 1-4 puppies in a litter, exists only in a few countries of europe and USA, microchips, travel insurance, vet covering etc. I am not making much on the top. Also the breed is considered as extremely rare, so I honestly think the price is fair for those who really wants to have this unique and exotic pet. If anyone in the UK offers me a better price and I don't have to travel abroad, pay for the hotel stay over night (which is approximately 350EU a night in Prague) I will highly consider to buy from you! Any offers please feel free to email to [email protected] as well as emails with the price you are willing to pay. Thank you.


the price of puppies has dropped considerably because of todays current climate , i don`t think your being realistic.
last year i viewed a cracking litter of french bulldogs , their asking price was £700 so i think your way off mark!


----------



## ZigZag

diablo said:


> the price of puppies has dropped considerably because of todays current climate , i don`t think your being realistic.
> last year i viewed a cracking litter of french bulldogs , their asking price was £700 so i think your way off mark!


Thank you for the opinion, I have been doing the pets market research for the past 11 month every single day all possible UK sites, breeders etc. and that leaves me with a high confidence of what I am doing.

P.S. French bulldog for £700 usually grows out in a frenchie lookalike  Pure breed quality French Bulldog with pedigree documents and health certificates in todays market is listed for £1600 min, £1200 with papers. Also you can buy French Bulldog on the first UK site you go.


----------



## Guest

ZigZag said:


> P.S. French bulldog for £700 usually grows out in a frenchie lookalike  Pure breed quality French Bulldog with pedigree documents and health certificates in todays market is listed for £1600 min, £1200 with papers. Also you can buy French Bulldog on the first UK site you go.


no these were french bulldogs from a show winning kennel in blackpool , sadly the litter consisted of all boys , which i werent in a position to take at the time because of my resident male who has since passed. cracking litter they were one of the best i`ve seen. what you are asking and what you may get are two totally different things. plus advertising litters for sale isn`t allowed on here as far as i`m aware


----------



## Goldstar

Almost £4000 for a puppy  

Think I will stick to JRT's


----------



## kodakkuki

ZigZag said:


> Hi everyone. I am going to have 2 puppies available in the mid May. Price for each is £3950, all documentation and contracts will be provided before any deposits taken (deposit will be £1000.00), puppies will have pedigree certificates, microchips, europass, vet pass and copies of both parents certificates and health history etc. If interested please email to [email protected] to reserve. First email first reserve (email reservations WILL NOT require any payment). Hope everyone is well! Bless x


What upset me about your advertisement wasn't the extortionate price, but the fact that you are selling on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## paddyjulie

Very nice dogs..4 grand a bit excessive though even if they are rare 

When I look at them I just see a Chihuahua/Manchester Terrier cross...dunno why :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldstar

I'm just glad Manchester Terriers don't cost that much, I could never have one if they did

ETA: Just looked them up and they look a lot like min pins to me, can't really see that much of a difference apart from the head shape.


----------



## ZigZag

Highly apologise for a misunderstanding. I did not know, that I am not allowed to advertise puppies in this forum. I will now delete my post as well as all comments. Thank you for this information.

P.S. It is not first come first serve selling. I know there are a lot of families and good people that were waiting for this breed to come in the UK, and as I mentioned in my very first comment, new owners will be required to prove a great home for puppies as well as will be expected to keep in touch in the future as all puppies sold by me will have data base listing and possibly unique tattoos.

Difference between Miniature Pinscher and Prague Ratter is that they are so completely different, that if you would have any knowledge about those two breeds, calling them the same or similar would sound funny, and one of them is that adult Miniature Pinscher is size of approximately 2-3 Prague Ratters


----------



## ZigZag

diablo said:


> no these were french bulldogs from a show winning kennel in blackpool , sadly the litter consisted of all boys , which i werent in a position to take at the time because of my resident male who has since passed. cracking litter they were one of the best i`ve seen. what you are asking and what you may get are two totally different things. plus advertising litters for sale isn`t allowed on here as far as i`m aware


Blackpool...


----------



## Guest

ZigZag said:


> Blackpool...


whats wrong with blackpool


----------



## paddyjulie

diablo said:


> whats wrong with blackpool


That made me chuckle :lol: :lol:

just edited to add..Just got back from Blackpool a couple of days ago...it's looking really nice with all the improvements


----------



## jo5

I loooove Blackpool, enjoyed many good times there
I have been researching a bit about the breed since last night when I saw the 'ad' Zigzag had posted, they are indeed very rare and hardly seen in Europe and I am sure there are buyers who are desperate to get their hands on one, but nearly £4000 for a dog , I honestly have never seen that price. Also I am still unclear as to whether these are pups by your bitch or are you importing the puppies???


----------



## ZigZag

Puppies will be imported, sorry both booked.


----------



## ZigZag

diablo said:


> whats wrong with blackpool


There's nothing wrong with Blackpool I'm pretty sure if I had a chance I'd move there, just the market is quite different and prices are sooooo much different in small towns comparing with London market.

P.S. Thanks everyone for support/critic and opinions!


----------



## stina2000

Goldstar said:


> ETA: Just looked them up and they look a lot like min pins to me, can't really see that much of a difference apart from the head shape.


Hello,

I was checking min pins myself, as I couldn't get a Prague Ratter in the UK. Some of min pins even with pedigree look very similar to our Ratters, but they are a bit taller and heavier. I wanted a tiny doggie, but e.g. I don't like Chihuahua's heads/faces and say Yorkie would shed more hair. And a Prazsky Krysarik is also thought to be very intelligent.

So, there could be only a Prague Ratter for me.

And.........I am finnally getting my doggie    I am bringing home two in fact  I am picking them up on the weekend - I cannot wait. I'm coming back to UK next week from my Easter holiday in Poland and bringing the doggies. We are travelling by car especially because of the dogs. I hope that the two will get along, but if not - I will be looking for a great home for one of them.

Oh, but as I cannot afford spending thousands of Euros on a dog let alone two, I am getting ones without papers. They and their parents are still within the breed standard, but they are so much less expensive. ......and as my family members they will be priceless anyway 

If anyone is interested in staying in touch and seeing how my doggies get along please send me a private message.


----------



## Rocio Hughes

well I would like to know how you get on!!! My Prague Ratter is now 6 months old. She was bred in Spain from dogs imported from their country of origin. Although they had pedigrees these were not accepted by the Spanish kennel club so their puppies can't have them either, which we don't mind at all.
we have had dogs all our lives. At the moment we have three boxers, and we rescued a possible boxer cross. We have had German Shepherds and Fox Terriers. They are all intelligent but I must admit that I have never had such an intelligent dog as our Prague Ratter!!! It is amazing!!! She learns things fast and she is only 6 months old!!! I will never want to be without one of these amazing little dogs by my side!!! plus, they are very loving and great with children!!!
I hope you have a great time with yours!


----------



## Goldstar

stina2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was checking min pins myself, as I couldn't get a Prague Ratter in the UK. Some of min pins even with pedigree look very similar to our Ratters, but they are a bit taller and heavier. *I wanted a tiny doggie, but e.g. I don't like Chihuahua's heads/faces and say Yorkie would shed more hair.* And a Prazsky Krysarik is also thought to be very intelligent.
> 
> So, there could be only a Prague Ratter for me.
> 
> And.........I am finnally getting my doggie    I am bringing home two in fact  I am picking them up on the weekend - I cannot wait. I'm coming back to UK next week from my Easter holiday in Poland and bringing the doggies. We are travelling by car especially because of the dogs. I hope that the two will get along, but if not - I will be looking for a great home for one of them.
> 
> Oh, but as I cannot afford spending thousands of Euros on a dog let alone two, I am getting ones without papers. They and their parents are still within the breed standard, but they are so much less expensive. ......and as my family members they will be priceless anyway
> 
> If anyone is interested in staying in touch and seeing how my doggies get along please send me a private message.


I think the Prague ratters have similar facial features to a chihuahua  maybe it's just me. Yorkies don't shed hair 

If a Prague ratter is the dog for you then thats great


----------



## ZigZag

))))) Only Prague Ratters face similarity to Chihuahua is that they both have eyes and noses (chuckle). Yorkies don't shed as well as Poodles. Racio Hughes I believe your life changed once you got that little ball of love ) Can't wait for mine!!!!!


----------



## kirksandallchins

Looking at the breed they have similarities to both Min Pins and English Toy Terriers - and it would cost a lot less to buy one of these established breeds


----------



## Goldstar

ZigZag said:


> ))))) Only Prague Ratters face similarity to Chihuahua is that they both have eyes and noses (chuckle).Yorkies don't shed as well as Poodles. Racio Hughes I believe your life changed once you got that little ball of love ) Can't wait for mine!!!!!


What are you "chuckling" at  ..... Sorry if the fact that I think spending almost £4000 on a dog is crazy offends you but it's my opinion, just like it's my opinion when I say they have chihuahua features.


----------



## ZigZag

Goldstar said:


> What are you "chuckling" at  ..... Sorry if the fact that I think spending almost £4000 on a dog is crazy offends you but it's my opinion, just like it's my opinion when I say they have chihuahua features.


Well if you have a right to express your opinion I believe I do have the same right to express mine, and in my opinion your opinion is funny ))) I'm sorry I didn't mean no offence.


----------



## Rocio Hughes

She is the most intelligent and loving dog I have ever had! and that doesn't mean that I don't love my other dogs just as much, because I do!!! My wonderful 10-yr-old boxer is one in a million...but they all are. It is just that this little doggie can share everything with me, I can take her everywhere and she always wants to be with me, giving me all the love she has!!! But her intelligence amazes me!! You can teach her anything!!!!it is like having a very intelligent toddler!
...and they are not at all like Chihuahuas in appearance!!! They are in fact like miniature dogs, like a mini Doberman but with perfect proportions! This is not a breed that was developed breeding from the smallest specimens of one breed!.


----------



## stina2000

to me Prague Ratter looks like a mini Doberman  mine looks also a bit like an alien though  
....yes, I just got my first little thing yesterday. He is amazing! He is 4,5 months old, chocolate boy. Very well behaved ......but he must have spent loads of time on his breeder's doughter lap, because he just tries to climb on mine all the time. It seems like he is able to fall asleep only next to a human. And since yesterday he is inseparable with me, so the night was not the best for me - he had to sleep next to my shoulder/face and was afraid to move. There is loads of work ahead of us when we are back home, to the UK.
I am not sure yet about getting another tiny one. .....but maybe it would be better for him...and me 
I will take a picture later and post. I'm in love :-D he is so cute and so funny when he plays..


----------



## Rocio Hughes

Goodness!!! I think they are all the same!!!! I had mine sleeping next to my face for the first two months. During the day she loves sleeping or cuddling in my husband's lap (or any member of the family) and just wants to be with me all the time!!! She is super loving but what amazes me is her intelligence!!!6 months old and she knows the names of all the members of our family and so many more words!!! She is very vocal and will ask for things with different types of barks! I can't believe how clever and loving she is. it is like having a little naughty but loving child!


----------



## paddyjulie

Some pictures would be very nice


----------



## Rocio Hughes

I have lots of pictures but I don't know how to post them here!! I will wait for my daughter to help me!


----------



## Zom

Hello there, I have just stumbled across this forum whilst researching the Prague Ratter breed, I am excited to hear that there are other Prague Ratters in the UK. Do any of you happen to be in London? I live in London and have a little Prague Ratter boy and id love for him to be able to socialise with more of his breed.

As for £4000 for a dog...wowzer!!!! I think the best way to introduce this breed into the UK is to take advantage of the new pet passport / import / quarantine regs. You could take a little holiday and come back with a dog youve hand picked for less than £4000.

Oh and Pictures...


----------



## stina2000

Zom said:


> Hello there, I have just stumbled across this forum whilst researching the Prague Ratter breed, I am excited to hear that there are other Prague Ratters in the UK. Do any of you happen to be in London? I live in London and have a little Prague Ratter boy and id love for him to be able to socialise with more of his breed.
> 
> Hello, that's great  in which part of London do you live. My little Ricky, my husband and I live near Marlow, so a meeting in West London would be lovely - all the other dogs we meet on walks are so much bigger than my little rat.
> I will try to post a pic here. Your doggie is so sweet. How old is he?


----------



## stina2000

Here are some pics of my little rat ;-) the pictures are quite small :-( the brown-blueish dot on the right hand side on the first picture is the doggie in a blue t-shirt :-D


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Zom said:


> Hello there, I have just stumbled across this forum whilst researching the Prague Ratter breed, I am excited to hear that there are other Prague Ratters in the UK. Do any of you happen to be in London? I live in London and have a little Prague Ratter boy and id love for him to be able to socialise with more of his breed.
> 
> As for £4000 for a dog...wowzer!!!! I think the best way to introduce this breed into the UK is to take advantage of the new pet passport / import / quarantine regs. You could take a little holiday and come back with a dog youve hand picked for less than £4000.
> 
> Oh and Pictures...


Lovely Photos. Where did you get your PK from? Did you travel to Czech Republic to get him? Which breeder is he from? BTW £4000 is excessive. Anyone willing to travel to collect their dog from Czech Republic feel free to contact me to put you in touch with good breeders. Pedigree and breeder's service guaranteed. I personally know most breeders here. Our first PK is a non pedigree, his name is Bobby. We also have a year old pedigree girl called Paris. She is from Kennel Fedar CHS Fedar The breeder is the president of PK Club in Czech Republic. Dogs from her are lovely character and very well socialised. I also know other breeders: CHS Secure power they only breed brown and tan PKs. 
Another breeder I know is: chovatelská stanice Pra?ských krysa?ík? E D J A M I | EDJAMI and others.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Here are some photos of our little ones. Bobby is now 7 years old & weighs 2.5kg - typical PK proportions. Paris is 13 months old and she only weighs 1kg. She is exceptionally tiny & not suitable for breeding due to her size but don't plan to breed. She should be twice her size.

Paris


Bobby


Paris


Both


----------



## Guest

If you google search images of mini p x Chihuahua, they're identical to this "breed". I'm pretty sure that's the breeding of this dog tbh! They've just got two crosses that look like chihuahuas with the mini P markings and bred them.


----------



## Rocio Hughes

Goodness!! They are not at all alike!!! Prague Ratters are an old breed. They may have been originally related to the Pinscher, but they are not a chihuahua cross. I have them and they are completely different!!!...well, I suppose there are people who may cross these small breeds and sell them at a high price, but a true Prague Ratter is not related to the chihuahua.


----------



## Zom

stina2000 said:


> Zom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, that's great  in which part of London do you live. My little Ricky, my husband and I live near Marlow, so a meeting in West London would be lovely - all the other dogs we meet on walks are so much bigger than my little rat.
> I will try to post a pic here. Your doggie is so sweet. How old is he?
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about other dogs being so much bigger on walks, the other day we had a rather comical encounter with a Great Dane at our local park.
> 
> Do you ever go to any of the dog Meetup groups? there is one for Chihuahuas and chihuahua sized dogs that meets on Hampstead heath every couple of sundays, we have made it to that a few times and its been great. So nice to see him with a playmate his own size.
> 
> We are in North London, in answer toy your question
Click to expand...


----------



## Zom

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Lovely Photos. Where did you get your PK from? Did you travel to Czech Republic to get him?


We got him in the UK, We re-homed him. He had been given to a little girl for christmas, his parents are in this country somewhere, I belive they were brought over from the czech republic. We are very lucky. I dont know if he is pedigree or not, he didnt come with any papers, but thats not important to me, he is amazing and perfect, pedigree or not. I had not heard of the breed till we found him. I couldnt believe how tiny he was, because of their proportions its quite difficult to tell how big they are from pictures haha!

Needless to say we realise we are very lucky to have found such a special dog, im sure he is happy to have found his forever home.


----------



## Rocio Hughes

As far as I know they are not recognized as a breed in a lot of countries, so only the ones from their original countries may have a pedigree. Mine hasn't but I have seen her parents, grandparents and so on. It is true that it is difficult to see their size in the photos as they have the perfect proportions of a big dog. Unlike a lot of small dog breeds, they have long lets, perfect small heads, with long muzzles... They are just perfect!!! and they are so loving and intelligent!!!!


----------



## Goldstar

WarDoll said:


> If you google search images of mini p x Chihuahua, they're identical to this "breed". I'm pretty sure that's the breeding of this dog tbh! They've just got two crosses that look like chihuahuas with the mini P markings and bred them.


I am pretty sure the Prague ratter is an actual individual breed. I can see similarities with Miniature Pinschers and Chihuahuas but the Prague Ratters are not crossed with these breeds


----------



## Goldstar

ZigZag said:


> Well if you have a right to express your opinion I believe I do have the same right to express mine, and in my opinion your opinion is funny ))) I'm sorry I didn't mean no offence.


No offence taken


----------



## paddyjulie

WarDoll said:


> If you google search images of mini p x Chihuahua, they're identical to this "breed". I'm pretty sure that's the breeding of this dog tbh! They've just got two crosses that look like chihuahuas with the mini P markings and bred them.


Resources

shame I can't get the images to load of the diffrent head shapes  on the above link, it would be interesting to see ..

I must admit they are starting to grow on me  but I will stick with Manchester Terriers I think if I ever intend to start ratting...they are one hell of a lot cheaper


----------



## dobermummy

WarDoll said:


> If you google search images of mini p x Chihuahua, they're identical to this "breed". I'm pretty sure that's the breeding of this dog tbh! They've just got two crosses that look like chihuahuas with the mini P markings and bred them.


Are saying you dont believe prauge ratters are a breed and they are just a cross breed


----------



## Rocio Hughes

They seem to be more common in France. Lots of links there.
ratier de prague prazsky krysarik prager ratter


----------



## paddyjulie

Rocio Hughes said:


> They seem to be more common in France. Lots of links there.
> ratier de prague prazsky krysarik prager ratter


lovely pictutres :lol: don't understand a word of french  apart from the basics

the markings are very similar to a manchester Terrier..even the v on the neck and the pencil marks on the feet


----------



## Rocio Hughes

They are definitely a breed!!! They have pedigrees in their own countries and I believe they have already been recognized as a breed in other countries! I have read that unlike some toy breeds which were developed breeding from the smallest, this breed has always been this small! I have one and you can see they have the perfect proportions of a dog! They are very hardy and long lived and extremely loving. All the chihuahuas I have known have had horrid tempers even when they were pups. They are truly a wonderful breed, but of course, all dogs descend from the same Canis Lupus Familiaris, so there's bound to be similarities between certain breeds speciallly if they come from the same area. Look at all the different setters or spaniels!


----------



## ourchris

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and have just arrived back in UK after 25 years being away. I have a 4 year old Prague Ratter girl and was curious to see if there were others in the country as I know they are hard to find. We do get a lot of attention when we are out walking her and asked many times what is the breed. They are great little dogs and she also knows all our family members by their names. Very intelligent and affectionate.

Just figuring out how this forum works, so hopefully I have attached a photo! This was taken when she was 4 months old,

Chris.


----------



## chichi

Rocio Hughes said:


> They are definitely a breed!!! They have pedigrees in their own countries and I believe they have already been recognized as a breed in other countries! I have read that unlike some toy breeds which were developed breeding from the smallest, this breed has always been this small! I have one and you can see they have the perfect proportions of a dog! They are very hardy and long lived and extremely loving. All the chihuahuas I have known have had horrid tempers even when they were pups. They are truly a wonderful breed, but of course, all dogs descend from the same Canis Lupus Familiaris, so there's bound to be similarities between certain breeds speciallly if they come from the same area. Look at all the different setters or spaniels!


You have been around the wrong Chihuahuas. My babies all have wonderful temperaments, from pups to adult.

You can't really judge a whole breed by several badly behaved examples you have come across:crazy:

It's just like some people think SBT's are baby killers and fighting dogs just because of the bad rep they get in the media

Fact is ALL BREEDS............ large and small......... can be horrible creatures but it's down to the owners to train and socialise, to bring out the best in a dog, whatever the breed.

Sorry for the lecture:tongue_smilie:


----------



## stina2000

ourchris said:


> We do get a lot of attention when we are out walking her and asked many times what is the breed.


Same here :001_smile: Either people think it is a chihuauhua or don't have a clue what breed it is. The most I love the fact that my little Ricky bring smile on so many passers-by faces.
He is now almost 8 months old and seriously the best dog ever. Apart from everything else I am so happy that he is so quiet, not yappy at all - almost does not bark. And when he does, it's just brief, 2-4 short and not loud barks. This is an amazing quality when you live in a terraced house :001_smile: I have been told by his breeder that he has got it from his dad.


----------



## swarthy

stina2000 said:


> Apart from everything else I am so happy that he is so quiet, not yappy at all - almost does not bark. And when he does, it's just brief, 2-4 short and not loud barks. This is an amazing quality when you live in a terraced house :001_smile: I have been told by his breeder that he has got it from his dad.


Reading up on them, their lack of barking is very much a breed trait


----------



## paddyjulie

ourchris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum and have just arrived back in UK after 25 years being away. I have a 4 year old Prague Ratter girl and was curious to see if there were others in the country as I know they are hard to find. We do get a lot of attention when we are out walking her and asked many times what is the breed. They are great little dogs and she also knows all our family members by their names. Very intelligent and affectionate.
> 
> Just figuring out how this forum works, so hopefully I have attached a photo! This was taken when she was 4 months old,
> 
> Chris.


she is lovely...and them ears are just adorable


----------



## ourchris

Thankyou. Yes the ears. Reminds me of Dobby the house elf in Harry Potter!

She was very quiet when she was young, not much barking at all, but has now turned into an over zealous guard dog protecting us and our property.


----------



## Rocio Hughes

chichi said:


> you have been around the wrong chihuahuas. My babies all have wonderful temperaments, from pups to adult.
> 
> You can't really judge a whole breed by several badly behaved examples you have come across:crazy:
> 
> It's just like some people think sbt's are baby killers and fighting dogs just because of the bad rep they get in the media
> 
> Fact is all breeds............ Large and small......... Can be horrible creatures but it's down to the owners to train and socialise, to bring out the best in a dog, whatever the breed.
> 
> Sorry for the lecture:tongue_smilie:


i am not judging the whole breed. I have said all the chihuahuas i have met have had horrid tempers, and that is true. Maybe they all come from a certain strain... I breed big sports horses and temperament is very important and is definitely passed on.


----------



## Rocio Hughes

ourchris said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am new to the forum and have just arrived back in uk after 25 years being away. I have a 4 year old prague ratter girl and was curious to see if there were others in the country as i know they are hard to find. We do get a lot of attention when we are out walking her and asked many times what is the breed. They are great little dogs and she also knows all our family members by their names. Very intelligent and affectionate.
> 
> Just figuring out how this forum works, so hopefully i have attached a photo! This was taken when she was 4 months old,
> 
> chris.


she looks just like our girl!!! We get lots of attention too and she is only 9 months old and already knows all the members of our family by their names!!! Extremely intelligent!!!!! And extremely loving!!! She is in my lap as i am wiriting this!!


----------



## ourchris

What happened to the second dog you brought over, did they not get along? Am sure you had no problem finding a good home.

Oops, still figuring out how this works. That question was for 'Stina'


----------



## ourchris

stina2000 said:


> And.........I am finnally getting my doggie    I am bringing home two in fact  I am picking them up on the weekend - I cannot wait. I'm coming back to UK next week from my Easter holiday in Poland and bringing the doggies. We are travelling by car especially because of the dogs. I hope that the two will get along, but if not - I will be looking for a great home for one of them.
> 
> Oh, but as I cannot afford spending thousands of Euros on a dog let alone two, I am getting ones without papers. They and their parents are still within the breed standard, but they are so much less expensive. ......and as my family members they will be priceless anyway
> 
> If anyone is interested in staying in touch and seeing how my doggies get along please send me a private message.


Hi Stina,
Was curious to see how your 2 doggies got along or did you have to find another owner. I think it was only Ricky on the pics. He is very cute. Sorry, don't think I get send private messages yet as I am a Newbie.
Chris.


----------



## stina2000

ourchris said:


> Hi Stina,
> Was curious to see how your 2 doggies got along or did you have to find another owner. I think it was only Ricky on the pics. He is very cute. Sorry, don't think I get send private messages yet as I am a Newbie.
> Chris.


Hello Chris, unfortunately I didn't find a second suitable one when I was in Poland for a longer visit. 
I would love to have another little rat to adore and as a company for Ricky, but it is not easy to get one from Poland or Czech when you can't simply go and see different breeders and puppies.


----------



## Quinzell

Ourchris,

Your girl is beautiful!!! I'm so glad that I've seen a picture of her now. Yes, she is very similar to the Min Pin, but from my understanding, if anything it is the Prague Ratter that has been introduced to the Min Pin line to bring back certain traits and not the other way around..... I wonder if the smaller Min Pins are those that have PR in their line. Our boy is an American import and he is quite a bit smaller to other Min Pins that I have seen in the UK.

What is her personality like? Min Pins are very extreme in all characteristics....but a complete lapdog to boot


----------



## Luz

I have a 20 week old Prague Ratter, Abi. We went to Czech Republic to buy her and she is from a reputable kennel with a full pedigree. We initially looked at small ads but then had an advertiser who doubled the price when he found out we were British then harangued me for a huge deposit without giving me any info about the puppies. I backed out and went to someone with a website and a good reputation. Our next problem was bringing her home. To fly her back with Jet2 to Manchester we were given a quote of £550! We finally decided to fly Prague to Rotterdam with Transavia and travel by ferry with Stena Lines: Hook of Holland to Harwich. Both of which I would highly recommend as the journey back cost us around £250 for 2 adults and a puppy. Next year we hope to have a litter of pups. I would really be interested in hearing from anyone else with a Prague Ratter - especially a small male!


----------



## dexter

Luz said:


> I have a 20 week old Prague Ratter, Abi. We went to Czech Republic to buy her and she is from a reputable kennel with a full pedigree. We initially looked at small ads but then had an advertiser who doubled the price when he found out we were British then harangued me for a huge deposit without giving me any info about the puppies. I backed out and went to someone with a website and a good reputation. Our next problem was bringing her home. To fly her back with Jet2 to Manchester we were given a quote of £550! We finally decided to fly Prague to Rotterdam with Transavia and travel by ferry with Stena Lines: Hook of Holland to Harwich. Both of which I would highly recommend as the journey back cost us around £250 for 2 adults and a puppy. Next year we hope to have a litter of pups. I would really be interested in hearing from anyone else with a Prague Ratter - especially a small male!


would you have to go back To Czech Reublic to mate her when the time comes?


----------



## Luz

dexter said:


> would you have to go back To Czech Reublic to mate her when the time comes?


Well at the moment the plan is to go over for a week or 2, to mate Abi with a suitable male, and buy a boy dog that is totally unrelated to either Abi or her mate. Then (fingers crossed) we keep a girl from Abi's litter and we would be set up as a unit. Obviously if we could find a suitable mate in the UK it would be easier, although I would probably still buy a boy from the Czech Republic or Germany.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Luz said:


> I have a 20 week old Prague Ratter, Abi. We went to Czech Republic to buy her and she is from a reputable kennel with a full pedigree. We initially looked at small ads but then had an advertiser who doubled the price when he found out we were British then harangued me for a huge deposit without giving me any info about the puppies. I backed out and went to someone with a website and a good reputation. Our next problem was bringing her home. To fly her back with Jet2 to Manchester we were given a quote of £550! We finally decided to fly Prague to Rotterdam with Transavia and travel by ferry with Stena Lines: Hook of Holland to Harwich. Both of which I would highly recommend as the journey back cost us around £250 for 2 adults and a puppy. Next year we hope to have a litter of pups. I would really be interested in hearing from anyone else with a Prague Ratter - especially a small male!


Hi, may I ask about the ferry journey to the UK. All the ferry companies I have looked up claim you have to leave your dog in a kennel on the lower deck together with your car. Were you allowed to take your puppy on board / upper deck with you? What are the requirements with Stena Lines? We often travel to Scotland and this ferry journey would ease things a lot. What paperwork did they require? Where did they check the dog? Holland or UK side? I would be very grateful for the info :blush:


----------



## Luz

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Hi, may I ask about the ferry journey to the UK. All the ferry companies I have looked up claim you have to leave your dog in a kennel on the lower deck together with your car. Were you allowed to take your puppy on board / upper deck with you? What are the requirements with Stena Lines? We often travel to Scotland and this ferry journey would ease things a lot. What paperwork did they require? Where did they check the dog? Holland or UK side? I would be very grateful for the info :blush:


Hi we chose Stena because it was the only one which let you on with a pet as a foot passenger. We had to leave her in a 'kennel' which was like a bank of caged boxes (like they have in a vets) we were allowed to put her travelling kennel inside it and to go back and check as necessary. there is also 'kennel channel' on the TV in your cabin so you can check whether your pet is asleep/upset whatever. They checked her papers in Holland (pet passport including vets confirmation that she had been wormed within last 5 days) and gave you a 'green card' to show at reception onboard. Kennels were on level 8 and we were on level 10. Bars and restaurants were on level 9. Everyone was very helpful. We did have to pre-book the kennel. we paid e180 for H of H to London (included train tickets) but that obviously varies. It cost e18 for the pet in a kennel. Hope this helps.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Luz said:


> Hi we chose Stena because it was the only one which let you on with a pet as a foot passenger. We had to leave her in a 'kennel' which was like a bank of caged boxes (like they have in a vets) we were allowed to put her travelling kennel inside it and to go back and check as necessary. there is also 'kennel channel' on the TV in your cabin so you can check whether your pet is asleep/upset whatever. They checked her papers in Holland (pet passport including vets confirmation that she had been wormed within last 5 days) and gave you a 'green card' to show at reception onboard. Kennels were on level 8 and we were on level 10. Bars and restaurants were on level 9. Everyone was very helpful. We did have to pre-book the kennel. we paid e180 for H of H to London (included train tickets) but that obviously varies. It cost e18 for the pet in a kennel. Hope this helps.


Hi, Thank you so much for the detail information. I'm not sure if our Bobby was brave enough to stay calm without howling the entire journey though  We normally travel by car & take the Eurotunnel where you keep your dog in a car with you which is ideal. But as we travel to Scotland - the ferry journey would cut a chunk of our journey.


----------



## ourchris

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Hi, Thank you so much for the detail information. I'm not sure if our Bobby was brave enough to stay calm without howling the entire journey though  We normally travel by car & take the Eurotunnel where you keep your dog in a car with you which is ideal. But as we travel to Scotland - the ferry journey would cut a chunk of our journey.


I recently took a trip to Spain with my Prague Ratter girl. With Iberia Airlines she was allowed to come into the cabin with me in a special bag/cage. I flew out of Manchester. I also think you can fly from London Heathrow with a 'small' dog in the cabin.

She was not allowed to be in the cabin with me on a flight landing into England. She would have to be put into the hold with the luggage to fly into UK. I flew into Lille Airprt, Northern France and then got the ferry from Calais to Dover with P & O Ferries. I was a 'Foot Passenger', so had to leave her on a lower deck in her carry bag in a container for pets on board. It was only a short 1 hr 30 mins trip and she coped well.

It is great now that they have changed the quarantine rules and I think things can only get better in the future.


----------



## Luz

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Hi, Thank you so much for the detail information. I'm not sure if our Bobby was brave enough to stay calm without howling the entire journey though  We normally travel by car & take the Eurotunnel where you keep your dog in a car with you which is ideal. But as we travel to Scotland - the ferry journey would cut a chunk of our journey.


Hi, if we were driving from Czech Republic I think I would take P and O Ferries to Hull as we are in the North of England and that would certainly take a chunk out of the journey. Abi took a little while to settle, we had to get her off to sleep in her travel kennel and then put her in the cage. She actually seemed to fall asleep every time we were travelling - the motion I think. Of course she was just a puppy, next year may be different.How does Bobby manage when you go to China?


----------



## Luz

Hi I just read on your website that Bobby travels in the cabin with you!  So disregard that last question.


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> Next year we hope to have a litter of pups. I would really be interested in hearing from anyone else with a Prague Ratter - especially a small male!


Hi Luz,
There are 2 males in London if you read back a few pages in this thread. I am considering having a litter with my girl Heidi, but I would probably want to keep them all as they are adorable!!


----------



## ourchris

LouiseH said:


> Ourchris,
> What is her personality like? Min Pins are very extreme in all characteristics....but a complete lapdog to boot


She is classic text book personality. Loves people, very affectionate.


----------



## Luz

ourchris said:


> Hi Luz,
> There are 2 males in London if you read back a few pages in this thread. I am considering having a litter with my girl Heidi, but I would probably want to keep them all as they are adorable!!


Oh believe me Chris I have read all the pages! I have been following this thread for the last year but didn't join until I got my ratter. I would like to get Abi mated next year but I would really like a dog on the small side of the standard- or even smaller! I have been told that the odds are that she would have 5 pups as all the females in her family have 5 pups- even in their first litter. I would only keep one female as we already have an 8 year old 'chorkie' and we are buying a male ratter anyway once Abi has had first season so I think 4 dogs will be enough! I will have to get round to starting our website soon!


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> Oh believe me Chris I have read all the pages! I have been following this thread for the last year but didn't join until I got my ratter. I would like to get Abi mated next year but I would really like a dog on the small side of the standard- or even smaller! I have been told that the odds are that she would have 5 pups as all the females in her family have 5 pups- even in their first litter. I would only keep one female as we already have an 8 year old 'chorkie' and we are buying a male ratter anyway once Abi has had first season so I think 4 dogs will be enough! I will have to get round to starting our website soon!


So are you planning to become a breeder? It will be lovely to see more of these pretty dogs around the UK. I see you are from Coastal North Yorkshire, would that be Whitby or Robin Hoods Bay by any chance? North Yorks is such a lovely area. I am originally from South Yorks, you are in the posh end, but I left in '87. I would have sent you a private message but I don't think I have access to that facility yet being a newbie.
By the way what is a Chorkie (chihuahua and Yorkshire Terrier?)


----------



## Luz

Hi, yes we are in FILEY, not as posh as Whitby or Robin Hood's Bay. The thing about mating Abi in the Czech Republic is we will have to be really switched on when she has her first season and predict exactly when her fertile time during her next season would be and base a holiday in Prague around that!!! Also I don't know if a kennel with champion dogs would be prepared to mate with her as they might insist on a 'bonitace' certificate which would be another headache to organise.
As for Daisy, yes she is a chihuahua/yorkshire terrier cross, she was my mum's dog and we inherited her when my mum died. She is very sedate and sweet and Abi is like a whirlwind so her life has been turned upside down. She loves the company when we go out for walks though.


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> Hi, yes we are in FILEY, not as posh as Whitby or Robin Hood's Bay. The thing about mating Abi in the Czech Republic is we will have to be really switched on when she has her first season and predict exactly when her fertile time during her next season would be and base a holiday in Prague around that!!! Also I don't know if a kennel with champion dogs would be prepared to mate with her as they might insist on a 'bonitace' certificate which would be another headache to organise.
> As for Daisy, yes she is a chihuahua/yorkshire terrier cross, she was my mum's dog and we inherited her when my mum died. She is very sedate and sweet and Abi is like a whirlwind so her life has been turned upside down. She loves the company when we go out for walks though.


Had lots of summer holidays around Files/Primrose Valley when I was a kid. Fabulous stretch of beach up to Reighton Gap if I remember rightly.
Might be easier for you to wait til you get your own male, or check out the other males in UK. Would be less stressful for you.


----------



## Luz

Hi to all you Ratter owners. I am putting together a website for Prague Ratters in the UK. Eventually I hope to be breeding some of my own. I would really like to put together a gallery of all the different colours and variations of PK's but I don't want to get into trouble for using copyrighted material. Have any of you got pictures I could use? I am happy to acknowledge you or not, as you wish. Thanks for reading, Luz.:thumbup:


----------



## Luz

Sorry forgot to write please.:mad2:
Please, please.
thanks


----------



## Luz

Oh no! Where have all the Ratters gone? In October I am going to pick up my second PK. He will be the first boy dog we have had in 24 years of dog ownership and is to be my husband's dog. Although my OH really wanted a standard short-haired black and tan PK, our new boy is a long haired blonde! The reason is that he looks like a blonde version of Abi at the same age and my husband couldn't resist. When the breeder sent pictures of new dog's big sister to show how he should turn out, that really did it as she is soooooo beautiful. 

Now anyone who has seen our pictures in the mixed breeds gallery (Abi and Daisy) will see that we also have a chorkie. Daisy is 8 and was my mum's dog. We got her 3 years ago when my mum died.
I am sure that when we get our new pup lots of people are going to ask if he is the offspring of Daisy and Abi as he will be the colour of one and the shape of the other!
My mum used to have 2 Lhasa Apsos and a bearded collie and a house with a large front garden in the centre of town. One day she got a knock on the door asking if the bearded collie puppies were ready for sale yet.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

You are welcome to use photos of my dogs. The girl - Paris is a pedigree PK. Bobby is not. Wow I have never seen a long hair yellow PK. Only black & tan ones. I like them a lot but the do remind of the Russian Toy too much.


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> In October I am going to pick up my second PK. our new boy is a long haired blonde! When the breeder sent pictures of new dog's big sister to show how he should turn out, that really did it as she is soooooo beautiful.


Hi Luz,
That is good news that you are hoping to become breeders in the near future. I think a good decision to get your own boy and save you lots of stress taking Abi over to mate in Czech Rep.
Is it possible to post a pic of your new pups big sister, would love to see what she looks like with long blonde hair! You must be so excited about your new arrival.
Here is a pic for you of my dog Heidi at 4 months. She was born in Switzerland. I am on my laptop now but I will look for other nice pics on my other computer for you.
Keep us posted with your progress.
Chris.


----------



## ourchris

Rocio Hughes said:


> She was bred in Spain from dogs imported from their country of origin.


Hi Rocio,
Where in Spain did you get your pup, if you don't mind me asking? I go over regularly and I take my little Prague Ratter with me and I have never seen another one there.
Enjoy the lovely sunshine. Still raining on and off here in UK.
Chris.


----------



## Luz

ourchris said:


> Hi Luz,
> That is good news that you are hoping to become breeders in the near future. I think a good decision to get your own boy and save you lots of stress taking Abi over to mate in Czech Rep.
> Is it possible to post a pic of your new pups big sister, would love to see what she looks like with long blonde hair! You must be so excited about your new arrival.
> Chris.


Hi Chris, I have included puppy Bruno and puppy Abi at similar age. Older Ab and Bruno's big sister. This may not have worked and they are not in the right order but I am sure you will see what I mean.


----------



## Luz

I am still looking for a male PK to breed Abi with the first time as I would like to keep one of her puppies as my second girl. Bruno will then have a mother-daughter harem!


----------



## Luz

Thank you so much Bobby and Chris for the photos. Do you want a link to Bobby's website when I am up and running? By the way I love the video of Paris giving Bobby a hard time. It is just like our 2 but Daisy is even smaller than Abi and she is not so patient!!!


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Thank you. You can link to their website even though I'll have to update it with more photos of Paris. Facebook has stolen all the attention from the web design... :mad2: so excuse the website...


----------



## Rocio Hughes

ourchris said:


> Hi Rocio,
> Where in Spain did you get your pup, if you don't mind me asking? I go over regularly and I take my little Prague Ratter with me and I have never seen another one there.
> Enjoy the lovely sunshine. Still raining on and off here in UK.
> Chris.


My daughter gave her to me. She bought it from a small breeder in the south, Malaga I think. She is absolutely adorable. I wish I knew how to post a photo!!!


----------



## Luz

Hi Rocio, you go to post reply underneath on a turquoise banner it says *ADDITIONAL OPTIONS *then *Attach Files* you click on the box saying *Manage Attachments*, and another box opens. This asks you to either upload a file from your computer or from a URL. choose the upload from your computer BROWSE this then lets you into your files and you can choose a photo from your photo files. You then double click the photo you want to attach. you then click upload. The title of your pic should then be in the ADDITIONAL OPTIONS box and you can preview post then submit if it has attached. Hope this helps. Luz :thumbup:


----------



## ourchris

Thank you for the lovely pics.


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> Hi Chris, I have included puppy Bruno and puppy Abi at similar age. Older Ab and Bruno's big sister. This may not have worked and they are not in the right order but I am sure you will see what I mean.


Oops, sorry. Still learning how all of this works and my message came out below. Am a bit technologically challenged on these kind of forums.... Was trying to say thank you for the lovely photos.


----------



## Luz

Cheers Chris.


----------



## Luz

Oh my God! I have booked all the travel to Prague based on Bruno getting his rabies injections at 12 weeks + 3 weeks till he can travel and now it turns out that he gets his injections at 3 calendar months from his birth which means coming home a week later. this is going to work out around £200 more! Have to rebook UK flights as it cost more to amend them. I have to amend prague to Rotterdam flights at a cost of 70 euros and amend our rail tickets 'for a fee'! :mad2: :mad2: :cryin:


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

They cannot be vaccinated against rabies before 3 months old. Is there no scheme for bringing puppies under 3 months to UK? Most countries have that - Sweden for example.


----------



## Luz

MY-PK Bobby said:


> They cannot be vaccinated against rabies before 3 months old. Is there no scheme for bringing puppies under 3 months to UK? Most countries have that - Sweden for example.


Hi. Its just I interpreted 3 months as 12 weeks as I was told by DEFRA (The Government Agency which deals with pet passports) that pups could be vaccinated at 12 weeks. Then I added 3 weeks and 3 days to that for bringing him home -as we have to wait 3 weeks after the injection. My breeder is going to ask her vet on Monday if he can have his injection at 12 weeks so I am waiting on vet's decision. They definitely can't enter the UK before 12 weeks


----------



## The Griffon

Luz said:


> Hi. Its just I interpreted 3 months as 12 weeks as I was told by DEFRA (The Government Agency which deals with pet passports) that pups could be vaccinated at 12 weeks. Then I added 3 weeks and 3 days to that for bringing him home -as we have to wait 3 weeks after the injection. My breeder is going to ask her vet on Monday if he can have his injection at 12 weeks so I am waiting on vet's decision. They definitely can't enter the UK before 12 weeks


I don't know how you do it in the UK, but in Sweden you can either inport the puppy before 12 weeks without rabiesvaccine or after 12 weeks with rabiesvaccine, but it is not good to give the dog both rabiesvaccine and his 12 week vaccine as they will conflict with each other. You should wait at least 4 weeks after the boostshot before injecting the anti rabies vaccine. 
It is a lot of chenicals that you give your little 1 kg puppy.


----------



## Luz

The Griffon said:


> I don't know how you do it in the UK, but in Sweden you can either inport the puppy before 12 weeks without rabiesvaccine or after 12 weeks with rabiesvaccine, but it is not good to give the dog both rabiesvaccine and his 12 week vaccine as they will conflict with each other. You should wait at least 4 weeks after the boostshot before injecting the anti rabies vaccine.
> It is a lot of chenicals that you give your little 1 kg puppy.


Well it seems Abi was given her rabies shots and her 12 week vaccine on the same day but they were both given at 3 calendar months. There is no possiblility of importing a dog without rabies vaccine into the UK and it has to be 3 weeks after the rabies vaccine. All I am saying is that 5 days is probably not a lot of difference to the age of the dog. If it can't be done or is detrimental to the health of the dog I will re-arrange all our travel plans. I know it was my mistake but its an expensive mistake!!!


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

To give both vaccines at the same time is certainly too much for such a small dog especially a puppy. We had to postpone a rabies shot for Paris until she was about 8 months old because she was physicaly too small. They don't differentiate between small or big dog. They are all given the same amount which I find crazy. I know about expensive mistakes. Last time we drove to UK my husband accidentaly booked the Eurotunnel wrong direction. We got our money back for that ticket but had to purchase a new one on the spot which cost more than double :-/


----------



## Luz

Well I still don't know anything new as I have been waiting all day for my breeder to contact me whether he can get shots before 3 calendar months. By the way she has a teeny tiny girl dog who will be too small for breeding if you know anyone who wants one.


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> Well I still don't know anything new as I have been waiting all day for my breeder to contact me whether he can get shots before 3 calendar months. By the way she has a teeny tiny girl dog who will be too small for breeding if you know anyone who wants one.


How is it all going Luz? So sorry to hear about all the mix up with your travel dates and shots. It may turn out to be a positive thing for the pup in the long run.

I didn't like to say anything as you were so excited but my brother recently got a new Yorkshire Terrier Pup and he planned to take it with him in his camper this month on his travels but the vet said the pup is still too small yet, at 3 months, for the rabies shot, so he is delaying his trip til the pup gets bigger.

Try calling the airline again to see if they will show some compassion about changing your tickets. Sometimes it depends who answers the phone, you may get someone really helpful or someone really grumpy....

Is there a chance you could bring back 2 pups on your journey back to UK and the person who has the 2nd pup can pay you a fee for doing this plus any extra transport costs incurred for the second dog, but they could probably both fit into one transport bag/cage, which would be less stressful for them anyway. This would help you to cover the extra cost of having to change your ticket. I am thinking about the tiny girl dog you mentioned.... What colour is she and do you have any pics of her? Although I'm certain you would easily find a home for her if I didn't go ahead.

Am just trying to help. Stay positive, you will have your new baby soon.
Chris.


----------



## Luz

Hi chris, 
well if you are interested in the lil puppy I think she is still available but you can find her on ZJeric I always use Google cos it translates it but it shows her pictures and describes her in English in any case. she is black and tan short haired. If you email Zusana she speaks English and is really nice. Pup is called Vendelinka and is one of 7 puppies.She is the smallest of the litter. I will upload the pics of her she is a beauty. We would be quite happy to bring her back for you if it meant recouping some of our costs and if Zusana was happy with the arrangement.


----------



## Luz

ourchris said:


> I didn't like to say anything as you were so excited but my brother recently got a new Yorkshire Terrier Pup and he planned to take it with him in his camper this month on his travels but the vet said the pup is still too small yet, at 3 months, for the rabies shot, so he is delaying his trip til the pup gets bigger.
> 
> I am thinking about the tiny girl dog you mentioned.... What colour is she and do you have any pics of her? Although I'm certain you would easily find a home for her if I didn't go ahead.


Of course you would also have to check that she would be big enough for the shots.


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> Hi chris,
> well if you are interested in the lil puppy I think she is still available but you can find her on ZJeric I always use Google cos it translates it but it shows her pictures and describes her in English in any case. she is black and tan short haired. If you email Zusana she speaks English and is really nice. Pup is called Vendelinka and is one of 7 puppies.She is the smallest of the litter. I will upload the pics of her she is a beauty. We would be quite happy to bring her back for you if it meant recouping some of our costs and if Zusana was happy with the arrangement.


Thanks Luz, that is very kind of you. She is very sweet and from what I can figure from the website, the mother has a longer coat . I will give it some serious thought before I would contact Zusana. For my info, what kind of price are you paying for your boy (maybe you can send me a PM). I cannot send PM's yet.


----------



## Luz

well it wouldnt let me post a private message to you so i wrote it on your page.


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> well it wouldnt let me post a private message to you so i wrote it on your page.


Thanks Luz, got it. Sorry, just checked I cannot send OR receive PM's til I have sent 25 posts, but I am almost there.

I am giving it some serious thought as it is like getting a new baby in your life, but I am quite tempted. I am surprised you didn't hear from some of the others a few pages back who were looking for a PK pup.


----------



## Luz

I don't think there are many of the others still on. I only seem to see you, Bobby and Rocio now. I must say that when I told my OH about the 4k price being suggested a while ago he thought it would be a great scheme, as we tend to spend 30-35 £/ a night on accomm in Prague. and around £400 on transport ( when I don't have to book it all twice!) Pups are usually between 500 and 1500 euros depending on show quality. The breeders I have been in touch with want to know all about your home and I wouldn't lie and say I was getting pups for me if I was going to sell them on. In fact I am not sure but when I told the breeder of my new puppy who I got my first puppy from she may have contacted them as I got an email from 1st breeder that night asking if I had any recent pictures of Abi. So they may have wondered if I was selling pups on. Anyway I am sure I reassured them.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Hi guys, I know Zuzana. She is a reputable breeder & also the main breed adviser for PK Club of CZ. Sorry we're not planning a journey to UK any time soon otherwise we would be more than happy to bring a puppy along  We already helped to move a PK out of Ireland once so he wouldn't have to fly cargo... Good luck with arrenging the trip. It's not easy.


----------



## Luz

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Hi guys, I know Zuzana. She is a reputable breeder & also the main breed adviser for PK Club of CZ. Sorry we're not planning a journey to UK any time soon otherwise we would be more than happy to bring a puppy along  We already helped to move a PK out of Ireland once so he wouldn't have to fly cargo... Good luck with arrenging the trip. It's not easy.


Hi Bobby. I just happened to mention that Zusana had a lil pup for sale. Chris said she might be interested and would I bring her if she was. Please don't say to Zusana that I am trying to sell her puppies for her as that wasn't my intention. I'm sure she already thinks I'm crazy for mixing up the whole date for bringing pup home thing! You may be pleased to know that our (second try) transport arrangements are all in place. And it didn't cost £200 to make the changes ...It was only £194!:crying:


----------



## ourchris

Luz said:


> Hi Bobby. I just happened to mention that Zusana had a lil pup for sale. Chris said she might be interested and would I bring her if she was. Please don't say to Zusana that I am trying to sell her puppies for her as that wasn't my intention. I'm sure she already thinks I'm crazy for mixing up the whole date for bringing pup home thing! You may be pleased to know that our (second try) transport arrangements are all in place. And it didn't cost £200 to make the changes ...It was only £194!:crying:


I'm glad it didn't cost you too much to change your travel dates. When are you going over now?
We are still thinking about the pup. I was not sure what it meant on the description re 'without fontanella' i.e. is the fontanelle still open or has it now closed? I dropped Zuzana an email anyway and am waiting for a reply. So we will make a decision within the next few days.


----------



## ourchris

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Hi guys, I know Zuzana. She is a reputable breeder & also the main breed adviser for PK Club of CZ. Sorry we're not planning a journey to UK any time soon otherwise we would be more than happy to bring a puppy along  We already helped to move a PK out of Ireland once so he wouldn't have to fly cargo... Good luck with arrenging the trip. It's not easy.


Hi Bobby,
Was that the lady who lived in Galway by any chance?
Was wondering how Bobby reacted when you introduced your second pup Paris to him? We have a 4+ year old girl PK and she is quite domineering whenever we have other dogs visiting our home. Even if the other dog is much bigger than her, it is easy to see that she is the boss! So if I were to get another puppy, I am a concerned that it could get stressed by my other dog. 
I love your website by the way!
Chris.


----------



## Luz

ourchris said:


> I'm glad it didn't cost you too much to change your travel dates. When are you going over now?
> We are still thinking about the pup. I was not sure what it meant on the description re 'without fontanella' i.e. is the fontanelle still open or has it now closed? I dropped Zuzana an email anyway and am waiting for a reply. So we will make a decision within the next few days.


Without fontanella means there are no problems with the fontanelle: i.e it is closed. We are now going on the 10th Oct and coming back on the 14th/15th.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

ourchris said:


> Hi Bobby,
> Was that the lady who lived in Galway by any chance?
> Was wondering how Bobby reacted when you introduced your second pup Paris to him? We have a 4+ year old girl PK and she is quite domineering whenever we have other dogs visiting our home. Even if the other dog is much bigger than her, it is easy to see that she is the boss! So if I were to get another puppy, I am a concerned that it could get stressed by my other dog.
> I love your website by the way!
> Chris.


Yep it was Romana from Galway & her lovely PK Brutus  She took him on a ferry across to Wales & we collected him from there  He spent a couple of days with us in London & then off to Czech Rep. 
When we got Paris last September when Bobby was already 6 years old. He was delighted at first but the about 3 days later he realised that "It" was staying with us  He was kind of soaking for about 2 months! I worried he wouldn't get used to her. She would for example seek his attention, get into his basket to sit next to him & he would instantly move away or look at daddy saying tell her to sit somewhere else this is my place  Nothing really bad. Just generally ignoring her. Now they are best buddies. Especially when I give them bath Bobby will sit in the bathroom barking at me to release her! He's very protective over her  She figured out how to beg for food for both of them. I can see how they now form a pack.
I don't think your little girl will be bad to a puppy. It's not like an adult dog coming to the house. Bobby is also quite domineering especially with other male dogs of any size... All you should do is to always give the first dog food & treats first. He / she was in the house first & they need to know the are still number one  My friend from Switzerland had 3 PKs. When she got the 3rd one the middle one was taking it quite hard. Someone told her to make sure to keep the hierarchy & it really helped. Puppy would alwys get everything as a last one because he was the youngest.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Here are some links to the videos of Bobby & Brutus in CZ mountains where we took them :thumbup:

Prazsky Krysarik Bobby & Brutus - YouTube

Prazsky Krysarik Bobby & Brutus ve snehu - YouTube

Prazsky Krysarik Bobinek a Brutus na horách - YouTube

Prazsky krysarik Bobby & Brutus mluvi - YouTube

Brutus greeting / telling off his mummy for leaving him for so long 

Prazsky krysarik Brutus vita maminku  - YouTube


----------



## Luz

Would you believe it? No one has known so far what breed Abi is...I didn't expect them to. Today the lady who lives across the road who has a poodle came across to meet Abi and she told me she used to have PK's when she was a child, first a boy then a girl; She is eastern European but don't know where from.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

There you go  Bobby's got a T-shirt saying I am not a Chihuahua, I'm a Prague Ratter  that helps a bit :blush:


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

By the way our little Paris has been called names recently...  I do have to admit she's been using her mind bending powers on us!:blush:


----------



## Luz

MY-PK Bobby said:


> There you go  Bobby's got a T-shirt saying I am not a Chihuahua, I'm a Prague Ratter  that helps a bit :blush:


I'll have 2 please! Just looked on your website and love the clothes. We are not much for dressing our dogs up (well I would but husband won't!) but I am ordering 2 ski jackets- as soon as my husband gets home as I'm not sure how our paypal works.


----------



## MY-PK Bobby

Oh so that was you - the Ski Jackets going to England  They are on their way. I sent an Email to you yesterday. Not sure if it arrived. Should there be any problem with the sizing let me know!

Sorry we only had a few samples of the I'm not a Chihuahua, I'm a Prague Ratter T-shirts & they are all gone


----------



## Luz

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Oh so that was you - the Ski Jackets going to England  They are on their way. I sent an Email to you yesterday. Not sure if it arrived. Should there be any problem with the sizing let me know!
> 
> Sorry we only had a few samples of the I'm not a Chihuahua, I'm a Prague Ratter T-shirts & they are all gone


Yep thats us! If you get the Tshirts again Let me know!:laugh:


----------



## Luz

Hi all you PK owners. A question about teeth. Abi has only lost one! Her new teeth have come in however and she looks like this!










Have any of yours had this problem. Should I take her to the vet or will they drop out soon? She is not in any discomfort. Bruno's breeder advised waiting till she is 12 months. What do you think? Any suggestions?


----------



## Luz

Well I finally got my website up and running. There are lots of photos of my 2 (+ Daisy of course) and I have pictures of PKBobby and OurChris's Heidi on the homepage and would love to add more pics of UK Prague Ratters if any owners would like to send me photos or permission. I can also link to other websites.
Prazsky Krysariks in the UK


----------



## Firedog

Did I hear you say a while ago that you should have pups round about now? If so how is that going?


Website seems okay but it didn't want me too leave.


----------



## Luz

Firedog said:


> Did I hear you say a while ago that you should have pups round about now? If so how is that going?
> 
> Website seems okay but it didn't want me too leave.


Sorry about that! I showed someone it yesterday on their computer but it just showed a blank page! 

Abi is due any day now, but not showing any imminent signs yet. Scan shows 3 pups but we'll see.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Am i right in thinking one of the first litters in the UK?

cant wait for pics


----------



## Luz

MrRustyRead said:


> Am i right in thinking one of the first litters in the UK?
> 
> cant wait for pics


I have no idea really. I have only ever seen PK x Russian Toy advertised. 

Anyway...Abi went for a wee on Sunday morning at 7.50. Started digging and panting at 8.30. Had first pup at 8.50 and by 9.45 all three pups were there. One largish girl: Avalon and 2 small boys: Aaron and Axl. Was a little worried as boys were so small, but they are putting on weight and seem to be thriving. She is a fabulous mum, very attentive. 
Here are some pics







[/URL][/IMG]
Abi with pups







[/URL][/IMG]
Newborn Avalon


Licking those puppies

and a bit more grooming

Next to a Samsung Galaxy Y for idea of size

Axl


Avalon

Hope you like the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Firedog

Congratulations, they are so weenie.


----------



## MrRustyRead

OMG they are so cute! cant wait to see them grow and show their stunning selves, so i shall be stalking u for the next 8 weeks haha


----------



## Luz

OK just got some photos of the pups looking plump, sleek and contented and thought I would share. They have each put on 50% of their birth weight (day 4) so hopefully they are on track. Avalon is the big girl at the top, Axl is the small dark brown one (looks black) and Aaron is the same colour as his sister.


Also thought you might like to see how poor Bruno has reacted to being somewhat spurned by the new mum!


----------



## Colette

Gorgeous pupsters - like MrRustyRead, I'm looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## cavmad

Oh they are gorgous i want but my head must rule my heart.Will look forward to watching them grow


----------



## Luz

Hope I am not boring anyone! 
Weighed pups today at one week old, Ava(lon) has more than doubled her birth weight at 197g, Aaron has doubled his at 121g, and Axl has almost doubled his at 123g. Took Abi and Bruno for a walk so that Jon and Louis could photograph the pups individually. (Abi is a bit OCD at the moment!)

so here is Aaron:


Ava



and Axl



Hope you like them


----------



## MrRustyRead

They are so cute!


----------



## cavmad

They are gorgous certainly not boring us we need to see them growing


----------



## ourchris

No, not bored at all, am enjoying the pics. Keep posting them as they grow!


----------



## Luz

Ava aka Avalon -our big girl has opened her eyes today. 

She now weighs 304 grams, 100/104 grams bigger than her little brothers.

we think all three may be long haired.


----------



## MrRustyRead

which one are you keeping


----------



## PetloverJo

Congratulations on the arrival of those gorgeous pups


----------



## Bentley143

MY-PK Bobby said:


> Oh so that was you - the Ski Jackets going to England  They are on their way. I sent an Email to you yesterday. Not sure if it arrived. Should there be any problem with the sizing let me know!
> 
> Sorry we only had a few samples of the I'm not a Chihuahua, I'm a Prague Ratter T-shirts & they are all gone


Hey,

I am new to this site. I actually first heard of the prague ratter yesterday. A co worker was showing me pictures of his dog & I said ohh I also have a mini pin. He told me that his dog was not a mini pin but in fact a prague ratter. Now i am confused what breed my 6.5 "mini pin" actually is. I googled prague ratter and my Bentley looks so much like one but on the other hand he also looks like mini pin. Could someone help me figure out which breed he is??


----------



## Luz

And yesterday, Axl, who is definitely the prettiest pup at the moment, opened his eyes too.

He looks like he is going to be a brown and tan.


----------



## kodakkuki

Luz said:


> And yesterday, Axl, who is definitely the prettiest pup at the moment, opened his eyes too.
> 
> He looks like he is going to be a brown and tan.


i just made a funny noise from cute overload 

i'll have him to go please!!!! :arf: :thumbsup:


----------



## Luz

They have taken to lying on their backs and cuddling.

Quite cute!

Ava = pink, Axl = yellow and Aaron = blue.


----------



## Luz

I don't know why the photos are so huge I have resized them to the size I always use!


----------



## MrRustyRead

have u decided which one you are keeping yet?


----------



## Luz

It is unlikely that we will be keeping one.


----------



## Luz

Bentley143 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am new to this site. I actually first heard of the prague ratter yesterday. A co worker was showing me pictures of his dog & I said ohh I also have a mini pin. He told me that his dog was not a mini pin but in fact a prague ratter. Now i am confused what breed my 6.5 "mini pin" actually is. I googled prague ratter and my Bentley looks so much like one but on the other hand he also looks like mini pin. Could someone help me figure out which breed he is??


Mini pins tend to be a bit stockier and a bit taller than the Prague Ratter. 

If you bought him in the UK he would be more likely to be a mini pin. PK's are really tiny, the size of a Chihuahua.


----------



## Firedog

They don't look that different to an English Toy Terrier.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Luz said:


> It is unlikely that we will be keeping one.


 they all been snapped up?


----------



## Luz

Firedog said:


> They don't look that different to an English Toy Terrier.


No, they are very similar to an English Toy Terrier- similar in size too. I chased down the street after an old lady, before I got Abi, as I thought she had a PK, turned out it was an English Toy Terrier. Sadly it died (it was 14) before we came back with Abi.


----------



## Luz

MrRustyRead said:


> they all been snapped up?


No not yet.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Luz said:


> No not yet.


Well if one came with a free house for me to move into id take one haha


----------



## Luz

Haven't actually advertised them yet but got an enquiry from Australia today! Couldn't imagine sending one of my little babies so far!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Luz said:


> Haven't actually advertised them yet but got an enquiry from Australia today! Couldn't imagine sending one of my little babies so far!


wow! thats far, i think they cant go until they are at least 9 months old, so you would probably get very attached to them by then ha


----------



## Luz

MrRustyRead said:


> wow! thats far, i think they cant go until they are at least 9 months old, so you would probably get very attached to them by then ha


Yes just looked into it after you said that and it looks like they have to spend months in quarantine even coming from the UK.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Luz said:


> Yes just looked into it after you said that and it looks like they have to spend months in quarantine even coming from the UK.


from what ive read before the longer they spend in here after the rabies vax the shorter they have to spend in quarantine


----------



## Luz

Bruno would like better access rights.


But he's waiting patiently for the opportunity

Meanwhile Aunty Daisy has to operate with stealth


----------



## Luz

At 3 weeks old, Aaron decided to see if he could scale the wall


But had to go back for a pee.


----------



## MrRustyRead

nawwwww so cute


----------



## Luz

MrRustyRead said:


> nawwwww so cute


You want cute? I'll Show you cute! This pic made me go all funny and I TOOK THE PHOTO! 







[/URL][/IMG]
It's Axl having his tummy tickled! :001_wub:


----------



## MrRustyRead

Luz said:


> You want cute? I'll Show you cute! This pic made me go all funny and I TOOK THE PHOTO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> It's Axl having his tummy tickled! :001_wub:


THATS IT! im on my way to yorkshire right this minute! ha


----------



## MariaB

StolenkissGerbils said:


> I think the best bet for you to get one of these is to import. If you really must have a Prague Ratter that is. The difference between them and the minpins is so small, and the breed is so rare, it hardly seems worth it to me.
> 
> Ah well...hope you manage to find one!


In looks perhaps but thats about it.

The Prague Ratter is known to hardly bark (very unlike the Mini Pin)
Prague Ratters love children (Mini pins often don't)
Prague Ratters are one of the most intelligent dogs in the world which means, easy to train and very easy to teach tricks to. They are also a small working dog who have no hesitation about their size when it comes to catching a big rat.

We recently got a Prague Ratter in France. The reason we decided on a Prague Ratter rather than another small breed is, Steve's dad is Slovakian and has talked a lot about his grandparents, aunties and uncles owning Prague Ratters and what wonderful little dogs they are.


----------



## Luz

MariaB said:


> In looks perhaps but thats about it.
> 
> The Prague Ratter is known to hardly bark (very unlike the Mini Pin)
> Prague Ratters love children (Mini pins often don't)
> Prague Ratters are one of the most intelligent dogs in the world which means, easy to train and very easy to teach tricks to. They are also a small working dog who have no hesitation about their size when it comes to catching a big rat.
> 
> We recently got a Prague Ratter in France. The reason we decided on a Prague Ratter rather than another small breed is, Steve's dad is Slovakian and has talked a lot about his grandparents, aunties and uncles owning Prague Ratters and what wonderful little dogs they are.


Yes one of our pups is going to a Slovakian lady.


----------



## Rocio Hughes

I have a lovely Prague Ratter girl. People often think she is a Mini Pinscher as she is not one of the smallest. I didn't want the smallest of the litter! As described in the post before, she absolutely adores children. She is a very active little dog, a fantastic little watchdog. She will bark if she hears a noise but mine has learnt to bark as we have four other dogs!!!
I have had dogs all my life! I have had boxers for more than 36 years. I have also had German Shepherds and mongrels. I can assure you I have never seen such an intelligent dog! She is absolutely amazing and she is only two years old.
You can teach her anything!!!. She knows the names of all the members of the famiy and best friends. She also knows the names of all our animals, the other dogs and the horses. She also knows the names of her toys, and lots of different words. Her vocabulary is very extensive! She is extremely well behaved and I can take her anywhere. She devises her own games to play with us!! Honestly, people may think I am crazy but the truth is that these dogs are like young children and unbelievably intelligent! 
I live in Spain but I took her to the Uk in the summer and everybody was amazed. Lots of people asked about her! In short, they are fantastic little dogs, extremely healthy (as I said I didn't go for the really tiny runt of the litter which are favoured by some breeders) and eats like a wolf!!!!


----------



## MariaB

Rocio, we did the same and picked the biggest of the bunch. We weren't worried about LUF registration or that dog had to be true to type. We were after the personality more than anything and because we renovate old houses, we really needed a strong ratter! 

His ears haven't fully stood up and its clear they aren't going to! He has that lovely box shaped body and pear shaped head and his tail hangs and curls perfectly. He is red but he has a tiny touch of white on one of his paws... a big no no!! One of the things I have noticed about him and I haven't read about this anywhere is, he has the most graceful movement when he trots. He reminds me of the graceful Andalusian horse. Has anyone else noticed this? He also, as young as he is, sits on his back haunches and boxes with his front legs which is very amusing and not something I have ever seen a dog doing before.

One of the problems I am having at the moment is his whimpering. He gets very upset if I go upstairs for even a minute. I'm at home all day but there are obviously times I need to leave him. I've never had this before with a dog and not sure how to handle things correctly?


----------



## Luz

MariaB said:


> Rocio, we did the same and picked the biggest of the bunch. We weren't worried about LUF registration or that dog had to be true to type. We were after the personality more than anything and because we renovate old houses, we really needed a strong ratter!
> 
> His ears haven't fully stood up and its clear they aren't going to! He has that lovely box shaped body and pear shaped head and his tail hangs and curls perfectly. He is red but he has a tiny touch of white on one of his paws... a big no no!! One of the things I have noticed about him and I haven't read about this anywhere is, he has the most graceful movement when he trots. He reminds me of the graceful Andalusian horse. Has anyone else noticed this? He also, as young as he is, sits on his back haunches and boxes with his front legs which is very amusing and not something I have ever seen a dog doing before.
> 
> One of the problems I am having at the moment is his whimpering. He gets very upset if I go upstairs for even a minute. I'm at home all day but there are obviously times I need to leave him. I've never had this before with a dog and not sure how to handle things correctly?


In my experience they are real velcro dogs! Abi misses me if I leave the room. As I have 3 dogs ( without the puppies) they do settle when left alone, but I get the biggest greeting when I come home. At dog training which both my PKs went to until a year old, they couldn't do a wait or stay as they couldn't bear for me to walk away from them. In the night when I get up for a pee, they will now stay until I come back!


----------



## Luz

I was asked for an update so here are the latest pics of our cuties. They are now 9 weeks old and two of them are going to their new homes in the next week. We are so happy with their new owners! 


This is Ava, she is a real live-wire loves to run upstairs and gambols everywhere! 

This is Aaron, though he now has a new name. He is quite laid back and is the middle sized one.


This is Axl, our little tiddler. He is still very small although he was the same size as Aaron for the first couple of weeks. He is a real mummy's boy (I mean he loves cuddling me!) 
This is Aaron and Axl together.

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## MrRustyRead

they are gorg!


----------



## kodakkuki

definitely on my must have list now!!!


----------



## sharloid

Awh wow, they are beautiful. 

I'm not usually a small dog fan but I love these! Maybe when the Sibes are gone...


----------



## Rocio Hughes

I have a wonderful Prague Ratter girl, but I am living in Spain. They are different from Min Pins! She is extremely intelligent, affectionate, excellent with children, amazing little watchdog! We travelled with her to the UK in the summer and everyone adored her. If we decide to breed from her she might have the pups in the UK. Parents imported from the Prague but they are not recognized in Spain (or anywhere else in Europe yet) so no pedigree, which doesn't bother me. Extremely healthy too!. If I find out how I will post a picture of her here!.


----------



## MariaB

Luz said:


> In my experience they are real velcro dogs! Abi misses me if I leave the room. As I have 3 dogs ( without the puppies) they do settle when left alone, but I get the biggest greeting when I come home. At dog training which both my PKs went to until a year old, they couldn't do a wait or stay as they couldn't bear for me to walk away from them. In the night when I get up for a pee, they will now stay until I come back!


Since my last post, Jaques now happily sleeps alone (cruel me!) but is woken by the church bell at eight in the morning and scampers up to our room to wake us!

He doesn't like it when I leave the house without him but he goes to the window and whines for a few minutes before going to his bed and staying in it till I get home. (We have filmed him twice now )

I'm finding the velcro part of him fairly useful. When out walking he never strays further than a few meters away and on long walks he likes nothing more than to walk at my side.

Training is fantastic. He's four months now and he sits, waits, down, comes to call, begs, shakes, walks backwards and does the 'not yet' command when I put a treat on the floor.

He's now doing baby agility and the trainer has told me not to encourage him jumping off all fours 'yet'. Easier said than done because he's like a little cricket and just loves jumping all the time.

Love him and can't get enough of him!!!


----------



## Luz

In Rotterdam.

Meet Ceska, our lovely new girly. She is a short haired black and tan, and my husband and son collected her last weekend from the Czech Republic. She is everything we wanted character wise and has blended in beautifully with our other dogs.



First tentative meeting with Abi (the boss!).



girls together


snuggling with Bruno

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jarmilas Prague Ratters

Prague Ratter is the smallest breed in the world. There are just 3500 registered in whole world. I am owner and breeder of this wonderful breed in U.S. You can see lots of information about this breed, about us and tons of pictures on our website: http://www.pragueratterpuppie.com


----------



## MrRustyRead

how are they all getting on Luz?


----------



## Luz

MrRustyRead said:


> how are they all getting on Luz?


Magic! She is just the right personality for the other dogs, cheeky and fearless but willing to submit! She and Abi play all the time and she sleeps with Bruno in the travel bag at night.
The pictures on the bedspread in the kitchen were taken last night the beach was about 2 weeks ago.
She has completed puppy training classes and is now on 'intermediate'. And She can do 'stay'!:thumbup:


----------



## Luz

Jarmilas Prague Ratters said:


> Prague Ratter is the smallest breed in the world. There are just 3500 registered in whole world. I am owner and breeder of this wonderful breed in U.S. You can see lots of information about this breed, about us and tons of pictures on our website: http://www.pragueratterpuppie.com


Hi your link doesn't work as it's missing an 's'.
should be Home - Everything about Prague Ratter Breed
(Trying to be helpful - not nasty) 
It looks a lovely website and GORGEOUS puppies!


----------



## MrRustyRead

I meant the puppies


----------



## Luz

MrRustyRead said:


> I meant the puppies


Well we get regular updates and pictures from Ava's owners. She is coming on in leaps and bounds. She looks just like Bruno! We contacted the boys' owners to see how they are getting on and they sent some gorgeous pictures too. They look just like Bruno!

Incidentally Ava's owners have been bitten by the PK bug. They are off to Germany to get another PK pup at the end of the month.

I definitely don't want any more dogs unless circumstances change a lot and we could afford a house with its own wood or something. I find I can only really handle 3 dogs at a time as when I try and walk all 4 Daisy wants carrying and it is too tricky!


----------



## PetloverJo

I want one, love the ears on Bruno.


----------



## Luz

PetloverJo said:


> I want one, love the ears on Bruno.


We love his tail- it's magnificent. We already have a waiting list for our next litter! You will have to come and see them some time! They yap a bit when you first arrive though!


----------



## MariaB

I mentioned in an earlier post about my dogs very elegant movement and I'm yet to find out if this is specifically a ratter thing? Nobody else has mentioned this movement so far.

He doesn't move gracefully all the time but when he's pleased with himself or sees another dog, or picks up a sent (something he's very good at) He prances and extends his gait like a stallion (I am a horse trainer and his movements are very recognizable to me) I have never before in noticed it in the dog world. 

Our vet, who is a family member, has observed this with interest and suggests that if we had him castrated he would likely lose this movement , just like a stallion does when gelded. 

Has anyone else noticed this elegant exaggerated movement of the Prague Ratter when the dogs excited/happy?


----------



## Luz

I have added Prazsky Krysarik to the dog encyclopaedia. Took ages uploading the photos! Please feel free to add pictures of your dogs (I just used my own dogs)
For anyone interested in how last year's pups got on, we visited Ava's owners last weekend and I had a lovely time cuddling Ava and her little German 'brother'.


----------



## Luz

Our lovely puppies: Bronn and Brienne. 7 weeks old on Tuesday :001_wub:


----------



## Luz

Mum, Dad and 'Fun Aunty Ceska' with their new posh rolled leather collars.


----------



## Firedog

I do like your Abi. I ended up getting bitten by the toy bug and came home with an English Toy Terrier....best thing I ever did.


----------



## MrRustyRead

so cute!!!


----------



## Luz

Firedog said:


> I do like your Abi. I ended up getting bitten by the toy bug and came home with an English Toy Terrier....best thing I ever did.


Thank you!  English Toy Terriers are really similar looking to PK's. (just the next size up) I chased a lady down the street to ask if her dog was a PK and it was an English Toy.


----------



## Luz

]
Well now we have a keeper. This is Evie, our first black and tan girl puppy, from Abi and Bruno. She is a little cracker.


----------



## Firedog

Oh, she is beautiful.


----------



## Quinzell

Oh my goodness! She is adorable <3


----------



## Nicole-Bella

Hello, I own Bella who is a Prague ratter. She is absolutely gorgeous. I’m desperate to find her a boyfriend as she is 2 years old and I would love for her to have puppies. Don’t want to wait much longer. Does anyone own a male Prague ratter in the uk that might be suitable or know of one that might be suitable? Many thanks Nicole x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Nicole-Bella said:


> Hello, I own Bella who is a Prague ratter. She is absolutely gorgeous. I'm desperate to find her a boyfriend as she is 2 years old and I would love for her to have puppies. Don't want to wait much longer. Does anyone own a male Prague ratter in the uk that might be suitable or know of one that might be suitable? Many thanks Nicole x


Hello @Nicole-Bella.
This is not a stud finding service I'm afraiid, that's against forum rules.


----------

